# 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden



## Rollora (10. Oktober 2011)

*90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ich diese News bzw. Meinung eben las, traute ich meinen Augen nicht. 
Bekommt Ubisoft die Rechnung für zu aggressives DRM präsentiert?
Vor 2 Jahren begann man mit der Einführung des permanenten "Onlinezwangs" zum Spielen, bei Spielen wie Assasins Creed und Siedler. Ersteres konnte oft Stundenlang nicht gespielt werden, weil die Server down sind.
Ubisoft hat diese drastischen Schritte wegen der angeblich hohen Rate illegaler Raubkopien von Spielen am PC durchgeführt.
Doch wie man nun äußerte ist seit Einführung des Onlinezwangs der Umsatz nicht, wie erhofft, gestiegen (man erwartete sich wohl mehr "ehrliche Käufer" (oder zum Glück gezwungene Raubkopierer), sondern um 90% (!) gefallen (die angeblichen Zugpferde "Konsolen" konnten übrigens auch nicht den erhofften Zuwachs bringen).
Scheinbar war kein großer Boykottaufruf wie der neulich vom Online Magazin "Firingsquad" nötig (Siehe auch die Usernews dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...um-boykott-gegen-ubisofts-drm-strategien.html ): Die Spieler gaben, jeder von sich aus, eine klare Antwort "Ubisoftspiele für den PC kaufen wir nicht mehr".
90% weniger oder nur noch ein Zehntel des früheren Umsatzes ist eine Hausnummer.
Die Newsschreiber geben als mögliche Gründe auch die Lieblosen PC Umsetzungen von Multiplattformtiteln die Schuld.
So etwa über Driver: San Francisco:


> "The review goes on to give me a dozen reasons why I should buy it, but it’s also given me a half-dozen reasons _not to"_.


Ein paar Punkte, die PC Spielern eben sauer aufstoßen:


> Lousy graphics options, requiring adjusting videocard settings
> No support for 16:10 monitors
> “The net result on a high-res PC screen is a bland and outdated-looking game…”
> “There’s no sense that love has gone into Driver 5 on PC, just a game that’s been uncaringly dragged over…”


Persönliche Meinung: Trotz zweifelsohne guter Produkte, hat Ubisoft es nicht geschafft den PC Absatz zu halten. Eine klarere Absage an die derzeitige Strategie gibt es nicht. Es ist Ubisoft nicht zu GÖNNEN, dass sie Verluste machen und gar Leute ihren Job verlieren, ABER 2 Schlüsse kann man aus diesem drastischen Umsatzrückgang schon ziehen:
1. PC Spieler lassen sich scheinbar nicht grenzenlos ärgern
2. Entweder gibt es weit weniger Raubkopierer am PC als den Herstellern lieb wäre (und sie immer groß behaupten), oder die Studie, die einmal den zu beweisen versuchte, dass Raubkopien einen POSITIVEN Effekt auf Verkäufe haben (wegen der dadurch größeren Verbreitung der Titel und der damit einhergehenden Mundpropaganda und Empfehlung des Titels) - lag richtig und Raubkopien ist sowas wie Werbung, so wie es früher öfter Demos gab.
Ich glaube es ist die Blinde Ignoranz der Spieler und die Überzeugung den Sündenbock für schlechte Umsätze bereits ausgemacht zu haben, die Ubisoft in diese Situation gebracht haben. Hierzu ein Zitat


> "[There's] no public data to suggest that DRM works, but the fact that  more companies are imposing it strongly suggests that they believe it  works.


Es gibt also keinen Beweis, dass DRM wirklich funktioniert, aber immer mehr Firmen forcieren es in der annahme, DASS es funktioniert" (Henne-Ei Problem?)


Quellen:
Control versus Revenue: Round 2 -- Ubisoft | PC Perspective
führte mich zu:
Opinion: Ubisoft, piracy, and the death of reason | PC Gamer
News geschrieben unter grober Beachtung von
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/176225-entwurf-user-news-regeln-diskussionsthread.html
Bildquelle und auch interessanter Artikel zu Ubis DRM:
Ubisoft: Unser DRM ist erfolgreich - Die Welt Zockt


----------



## matty2580 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Früher hatte ich sehr viele Spiel von Ubisoft gekauft, aber seit Jahren nicht mehr ein einziges Spiel.
Aber mit Blizzard/Activision, und EA mache ich dass auch......
Spiele mit DRM-Schutz kommen mir nicht auf die Platte.

Angeblich war der DRM-Schutz doch so erfolgreich....
Ubisoft: DRM-Schutz und Ubisoft-Launcher werden als Erfolg bezeichnet - ubisoft, drm, die siedler 7
Wenn man 90% Umsatzverlust als erfolgreich bezeichnen will....



Rollora schrieb:


> 2. Entweder gibt es weit weniger Raubkopierer am PC als den Herstellern  lieb wäre (und sie immer groß behaupten),....


Als ehemaliger Softwaredisponent im MM, kann ich diese Vermutung bestätigen....
Unter der Hand, in Gesprächen mit dem Außendienst der Publisher, wird dass auch so gesehen.

Der Thread hatte übrigens ein ähnliches Thema:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/178526-die-zukunft-gehoert-dem-online-pass.html
Nur hat Sony nicht 90% Umsatzeinbußen....


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Tja, sollte das den Tatsachen entsprechen und Ubisoft wirklich 90% weniger Gewinn gemacht haben seid sie ihren "tollen" Kopierschutz benutzen kann man nur sagen das das wohl der konsequenteste Boykott war den ich je gesehen hätte. 90% Gewinneinbußen meine Herrn...

Kann man nur hoffen Ubisoft lernt dann auch was drauß und mäßigt sich bei künftigen Veröfentlichungen wieder was den DRM angeht, den ich habe es nicht und werde es auch nicht unterstützen. Und sollten da andere Publisher auch auf so glorreiche DRM-Ideen wie Ubisoft kommen werden die auch nicht mehr gekauft.

Ehr würde ich komplett mit dem zocken aufhören als solche Gängelung mitzumachen.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Das Raubkopien einen positiven Effekt haben sehe ich anders als würden die meisten die die Raubkopien als Demo sehen sich tatsächlich das Spiel kaufen das muss man erstmal beweisen. Wenn man etwas umsonst bekommt was man gut findet, gibt es keinen Grund dafür Geld zu bezahlen so denkt der Mensch nunmal. Es gibt genug Leute in meinem Umfeld die kaufen garnichts weil sie es umsonst bekommen und diese meinen ich hab nen Vogel da ich mir die Spiele kaufe.


----------



## matty2580 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Dieses Interview  passt gut zu Deinem Post:



			
				http://gameinsider.de schrieb:
			
		

> Max Schaefer, Chef von Runic Games, sprach in einem Post-E3-Interview  über Software-Piraterie und fragwürdige DRM-Systeme. So erzählte er,  dass Torchlight in China über fünf Millionen Mal illegal runtergeladen  wurde und trotz dieser enormen Zahlen hält er es nicht für wirklich  gravierend. Für ihn ist es vielmehr eine Zukunftsinvestition - quasi  eine Marketing-Maßnahme zur Bildung eines möglichen Publikums für das  anstehende Torchlight-Online-Rollenspiel."Abermillionen von  Torchlight-Kopien sind in Asien illegal runtergeladen worden. Das ist  'okay' für uns. Wir wussten, dass das...


Torchlight Kopierschutz
Torchlight - Über Raubkopien und Kopierschutz - GameInsider
Deswegen ist mir Runic wesentlich sympathischer als Publisher mit DRM...


----------



## Creep1972 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

So, gut so für die Spielewelt!!! Ich kaufe auch gezielt keine Spiele mehr wo UBISOFT draufsteht. Deshalb schaue ich bei allen Spielen die ich mir im Geschäft kaufe, auch gezielt nach diversen Kopierschutzmechanismen und kaufe erst nach dem ich sicher bin, von der Spieleindustrie nicht mehr gegängelt zu werden. Jetzt sollten noch bewußt alle Konsoleros auf die Missstände der Spieleindustrie achten und dann werden hoffentlich diese Restriktionen abgeschafft. Ich lasse mir von der Spieleindustrie nicht übers Maul fahren. Und so sehr ich mich auf BF3 freue, werde ich vor einem Kauf mich genauestens informieren. Alleine diese DLC´s lassen mich jetzt schon würgen. Denn viel Geld für "halbe" Spiele werde ich nicht bezahlen !!!


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

@Matty2580
Das die sich nicht darüber ärgern glaub ich nicht wie gesagt er findet es Okay weil er es hinehmen muss.  Die bessere Investition ist mehr Geld zu kassieren und in die Entwicklung zu stecken...


----------



## Fuzi0n (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Man verärgert nur seine Kunden mit dem aggresiven DRM. Und die Hacker lachen soweiso über UBIs DRM, es wird alles gecrackt, egal wie gut oder sicher der Kopierschutz ist.

Leider haben das die UBI-Manager zu spät mitbekommen.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ich weiß nicht wie das bei Ubisoft abläuft, ich weiß nur das die Server da nicht gescheit laufen was Vorausetzung für solche Maßnahmen sind damit diese überhaupt funktionieren und das Spiel tatsächlich spielbar ist. Ärgerlich ist es in jedem Fall, Verluste durch Raubkopien einzufahren wie hoch tatsächlich der Verlust ist kann man schwer abschätzen dennoch ist er da und kein Märchen.


----------



## GTA 3 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Bäm ! Hier hat Ubisoft seine Rache erhalten. Selbst Schuld, wenn man DRM einführt und gewisse Spiele nicht auf dem PC veröffentlicht oder erst später released!


----------



## matty2580 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

So jetzt habe ich ewig gesucht, um ein interessantes Statement von Satoru Iwata zu finden.



			
				Satoru Iwata schrieb:
			
		

> „Ich glaube nicht, dass wir schlechte Softwareverkaufszahlen einzig und  allein der Piraterie zu Lasten legen sollten. Es ist wahr, dass es immer  den Einfluss der Piraterie geben wird, aber es ist wichtig für uns, die  Zahl der Kunden, die bereit sind, ihr Geld für unsere Produkte  auszugeben, zu erhöhen. Darum denken wir nicht, dass niedrigere  Verkaufszahlen nur aufgrund von Piraterie entstehen.“


Nintendo: Raubkopien nicht Schuld an schlechten Verkaufszahlen

Ich sehe es wie Satoru Iwata, der Kunde ist bereit für ein qualitativ, hochwertiges Produkt zu zahlen...

@Veriquitas:
Wir beide werde uns in unserem Standpunkt, vermute ich, nicht annähern.
Aber ich akzeptiere Deine Meinung....
Die eigentliche Frage ist, wie hoch ist die Zahl der Raubkopierer, und wie viel "Schaden" verursachen sie wirklich?
Mich erinnert das an die FDP mit ihrem Statement zu den vielen "Sozialschmarotzern".
Den Beweis für diese These sind die bis heute schuldig geblieben...


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

@matty

Natürlich hat er Recht damit das Leute Geld ausgeben für gute Produkte und schlechte in den Regalen bleiben. Es gibt aber genug Leute die sich das Spiel leisten können es aber nicht kaufen, da sie es nicht brauchen und auch kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es wie Satoru Iwata, der Kunde ist bereit für ein qualitativ, hochwertiges Produkt zu zahlen...


Der Kunde ist *eher* bereit, für ein gutes Produkt zu zahlen, aber oft nicht mal das. Ich kenne genug Leute, die sich wirklich alles illegal laden, egal ob PC, Xbox, Wii, oder sonst was. 

Wenn man etwas gratis bekommt, interessiert es viele nicht zu bezahlen, vor allem da man so gut wie gar nicht erwischt wird. 

Ich wurde selber schon ein paar mal gefragt, wieso ich für die Sachen zahle, da ich neben Games auch noch ne Film- und CD-Sammlung habe, natürlich alles original.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Das ist nemlich der Punkt man wird schon als dumm abgestempelt wenn man sich Spiele tatsächlich im Laden oder per paypal was auch immer runterladet.


----------



## rajik (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

ja ist doch ein positives Resultat für pc Spieler! mein letztes im handel gekauftes Spiel ist GTA 4. Seitdem hab ich gar keine Lust mehr auf so DRM und Kontrollwahn. Ich habe mir dann ein Steamkonto zugelegt und kann nun so, weitgehenst gängelungsfrei spielen!


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Weil Ubisoft es nicht gescheit auf die Reihe bekommt das ihre Pc Spiele nicht laufen aufgrund ihrer Unfähigkeit, heißt das noch lange nicht das es solche Dinge wie das Battlenet, Steam etc. nicht mehr geben wird.


----------



## Zsinj (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ich muss zugeben, ich bin leicht überrascht. (wenn auch nicht wirklich)
Es ist ja noch nicht allzu lange her, als Ubi noch tötnte das der neue Schutz ihre Erwartungen voll und ganz erfüllt habe. Aber bei 90% Umsatzeinbruch wird sich der Gewinn wohl kaum verbessert haben. 
Hoffentlich denkt Ubi nun um.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Vieleicht produzieren sie auch einfach nicht mehr für den Pc, wenn sie der meinung sind das deren System qualitativ in Ordnung ist und konzentrieren sich auf Konsolen.


----------



## Snorri (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

hab seit anno 1404 kein ubisoftgame mehr gekauft ( muss man nur einmal aktivieren). Und was die raubkopierer angeht, jeder 6jährige kann doch heute spiele auf seine xbox 360 oder ps3 ziehen, so einfach ist das mittlerweile geworden. und es sind ja nicht die pc versoinen die mann meistens als leak wochen vorher im netz findet ( und da sagt ja keiner was ).  Ich hoffe mal das dadurch ein stein in rollen gebracht worden ist, der die puplisher zum umdenken bewegt.

Bestraft die ehrlichen Käufer nicht, belohnt sie !!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Die werden nicht die Einzigen sein... aber mir kommt es so vor(weil es immer mehr werden) als wenn die sich langsam alle absprechen... mit dem Motto, wenn es "nur" noch Games mit DRM gibt, bleibt den usern nix anderes mehr über


----------



## Snorri (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ach ja da fällt mir stalker 2 ein : 

_S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2,_ sequel to one of the most tense and  hardcore shooters on PC, will be adopting the controversial "always-on"  DRM scheme. Following in Ubisoft's tracks, GSC Game World will demand a  constant online connection to verify copies of the game aren't stolen.
 "Protection from piracy? Part of the content will be located on the  server and downloaded as the game progresses. Permanent internet access  is required," revealed studio head Sergey Grigorovich in an interview. "Text information, code and quests will be loaded through that connection.
 "Software piracy is an issue for us, we try to fight it, but within  reason. If people can not afford a licensed version, it is to our  advantage if they download a pirated copy, and then want to buy a  license. In Ukraine, there are different products that people love so  much that they buy a license in principle. We want to create just such a  product."
 Getting people to love your game enough to buy a license is going to  be harder when you put in DRM with a known history of pissing off large  chunks of the audience. I can't say it fosters much love when I need to  keep "checking in" with a company, like a criminal on parole. 



was so viel heisen soll, das das spiel während des spielens daten runterläd , die zum spielen benötigt werden.




Quelle: 

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 to get always-on DRM -Destructoid


----------



## mephimephi (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Snorri schrieb:


> Ach ja da fällt mir stalker 2 ein : ...
> 
> 
> http://www.destructoid.com/s-t-a-l-k-e-r-2-to-get-always-on-drm-213274.phtml


 
irgendwo stand aber auch, es wäre eine der Methoden über die sie nachdenken, aber für Ubisoft freue ich mich , gut das meine Frau, ich und fast alle Bekannten lieber beim alten Siedler geblieben sind und wir somit ein Teil von den 90% sind


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

@Snorri
Ja das System gibt es auch bei Wow wenn es einen neuen Patch gibt, da kann man ab einen bestimmten Downloadfortschritt spielen wenn man will anstatt den ganzen download abzuwarten Nachteil es fehlen bestimmte Sounds etc.

Ich verstehe aber nicht warum das bei Stalker zum Einsatz kommen soll.


----------



## Snorri (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Aber wow is ein onlinespiel. wenn ich wow spiele weis ich worauf ich mich einlasse und das ich permanent online sein muss. ich rede hier davon das es auch in deutschland leute gibt, die keine schnelle i-net verbindung haben . bzw nur isdn. sollen die im singeplayerpart immer auf den ladebalken schielen damit , wenns fertig geladen hatt wieder für 5 minuten weiter geht.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Deswegen sagte ich ich ja es ist schwachsinnig das in Stalker zu verwenden da dadurch Dateien fehlen und das Spiel zeitweise fehlerhaft sein muss. Was nemlich nicht vorhanden ist kann im Spiel auch nicht dargestellt werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Weswegen das Spiel am Ende dann fehlerhaft ist, ist doch egal, offensichtlich wird es halt nicht mehr gekauft.


----------



## RedBrain (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Bei mir kommt keine Ubisoft-DRM-Krams auf meiner Festplatte, die sind nicht nur die einzigen. Fable 3 PC von Lionhead Studios benötigt auch eine Internetverbindung (Windows Live), ins Spiel reinzukommen.


----------



## Clonemaster (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

*Spiele *die mir gefallen kauf ich mir auch, egal welcher Schutz oder was auch immer...


----------



## Felixxz2 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Der Witz ist halt, dass Raubkopierer die Games völlig gängelungsfrei spielen können. Und man hat bei so nem Konzern auch keine Skrupel es sich zu laden. Deswegen ham es wschl viele geladen, die es ohne DRM gekauft hätten.


----------



## Methusalem (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Clonemaster schrieb:


> *Spiele *die mir gefallen kauf ich mir auch, egal welcher Schutz oder was auch immer...


 
Mache ich auch so.

Kopierschutz juckt mich nicht.

Ob Ubisoft überhaupt noch ein großes Interesse am PC-Gamingmarkt hat? 

Denn sollten sie es noch haben, werden die wohl schnell reagieren müssen bei diesem - angeblichen - Verkaufszahleneinbruch.

 Allerdings glaube ich, dass sie das nicht mehr haben, denn die Entwicklung für Konsolen hat offenbar mehr als deutlich die Priorität und ist ein weiters Indiz für den Niedergang der PC-Gamingszene.


----------



## matty2580 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Methusalem schrieb:


> Allerdings glaube ich, dass sie das nicht mehr haben, denn die Entwicklung für Konsolen hat offenbar mehr als deutlich die Priorität und ist ein weiters Indiz für den Niedergang der PC-Gamingszene.


Noch gibt es genügend große PC-Projekte.
Schon vor 10 Jahren haben einige User den Niedergang der PC prophezeit.
Und ist diese Prophezeiung eingetreten...?


----------



## Santanos (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Sauber! Ich finde es einfach Mist wie sich die Spiele in diese Richtung entwickeln. 
Allerdings nicht nur UbiSoft, das muss man mal klar sagen, nervt mit diesem Drum-Herum-Theater. "Games for Windows" kommt mir ebenfalls nicht mehr ins Haus. Da fummelste dir einen zurecht bis deine Einstellungen (Optimus etc) passen. Genauso wird Diablo 3 mir nicht ins Haus kommen. Größtenteils wegen diesem Item-Verkauf a la paypal. Geht's noch? 

Es geht doch den großen nur noch um Marken, Kohle und Rechte. Ich bin sehr gerne bereit für Innovation und Spielwitz mein Geld zu zahlen. Vielleicht wäre es einfach mal an der Zeit nicht den xten Egoshooter - Sprößling rauszukloppen. Vielleicht sollte man mal wieder kreativ werden und die Entwicklungskosten solcher DRM-System in die Kreativität stecken.


----------



## Methusalem (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Noch gibt es genügend große PC-Projekte.
> Schon vor 10 Jahren haben einige User den Niedergang der PC prophezeit.
> Und ist diese Prophezeiung eingetreten...?


 
Ja natürlich. 

Der PC wird immer unbedeutender - ein schleichender, langsamer Prozess, der sich bereits einige Jahre hinzieht.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Santanos schrieb:


> wird Diablo 3 mir nicht ins Haus kommen. Größtenteils wegen diesem Item-Verkauf a la paypal. Geht's noch?


 
Das gab es in Diablo 2 bereits auch also wird der Titel dadurch nicht an Qualität verlieren. Das Auktionshaus ist ein Fortschritt in Diablo und war schon von Diablo 2 Spielern erwünscht. Den einzigen Nachteil den ich sehe ist das wenn Spieler überhaupt kein Internet haben und ich rede nicht von Dsl 1000 sondern garkeins.


----------



## Deimos (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ich freue mich nicht unbedingt, wenn es einer Firma (und sei sie mir auch unsymphatisch) schlecht geht, aber ich bin sehr froh, dass offensichtlich die Spielergemeinde gelernt hat, dass man sich als Kunde nicht alles bieten lassen muss.

90% Umsatzeinbruch sind mittel- bis langfristig existenzgefährdend und es ist zu hoffen, das Ubisoft daraus die richtigen Schlüsse zieht.

Kein DRM-Wahn mehr und keine lieblos hingeklatschten Konsolenports - und Ubisoft darf sicher wieder mit mehr Absatz rechnen.
Ich finde es nur richtig, dass die kundenfeindliche Firmenpolitik mit dem einzigen quittiert wird, was Ubisoft wirklich wehtut: keine Verkäufe mehr.

Im Übrigen eine gut zu lesende News, Kompliment!


----------



## geo (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Wollen wir mal hoffen das die es nun gerafft haben und den Rotz wieder abschaffen oder entschärfen 

Zu den Raubkopien will ich mal was los werden.

Die Software Industrie ist sozusagen mit den Raubkopierern groß geworden, also es ist keine neumodische Erscheinung. Wenn man nun bedenkt das alle diese Softwareriesen mal ganz kleine Lichter waren und heute fette Konzerne sind kann die Raubkopiererei garnicht geschadet haben. Ich habe selbst Software entwickelt für Amiga und PPC und war erstaunt wieviele Leute mir freiwillig eine Spende geschickt haben für meine Arbeit, das zeigt mir das eine gute Arbeit auch gewürdigt und belohnt wird. 
Klar bei Spielen ist es offt was anderes, die spielt man durch und sie stauben dann ein, diverse Tools wie Packer und andere Hilfsprogramme nutzt man gegebenenfalls täglich und das über Jahre. Aber auch gute Spiele spielt man immer wieder und die Motivation diese original zu erwerben ist nun mal hoch 
Kenne selbst viele die ihre Spiele geladen haben, die allermeißten davon haben allerdings meine Empfehlung berücksichtigt und machen das nun über Steam  denn ich sollte jedes mal den verseuchten runter geladenen Dreck lauffähig machen und das sehe ich nicht ein. Raubkopieren ist für mich nach wie vor kein Verbrechen, aber auch nur dann wenn sich das auf Leute beschränkt die auch in der Lage sind die Kopien selbst zum laufen zu bringen. Dann relativiert sich das ganze schnell und der wirtschaftliche Schaden hält sich stark in Grenzen.
Ich lade auch ab und an ein Spiel wenn es keine Demo gibt und wenn es mir gefällt dann kaufe ich es, wenn nicht dann nicht, aber ich lösche den Rotz dann auch gleich und kopiere es nicht noch jedem Jockel bevor ich es lösche.
Fakt ist
Nicht jedes herunter geladene oder kopierte Spiel wäre ein verkauftes Spiel auch wenn die Software Hersteller das gerne mal so darstellen.
Jedes 2. Spiel ist sein Geld nicht wert und wird kopiert weil es nicht 10EUR sondern 50EUR kostet, das sieht man daran wieviel der Spiele verkauft werden wenn diese 10EUR und weniger kosten 
Mehr als die Hälfte der Games die ich mir in letzter Zeit kaufen wollte im Gamestore waren durch irgend einen Rotz geschützt, die Hälfte aller Spiele die ich gekauft habe waren erst nach mehreren Patchs ein fertiges Spiel  Sowas konnte sich vor 15 Jahren noch keiner leisten

Liebe Spieleindustrie, anstatt die Leute zu gängeln solltet ihr lieber mal ordendliche Software produzieren bzw. lasst den Programmierern mal die Zeit die sie brauchen um ein ordendliches Game zu basteln, dann sind die Games auch mal 50EUR wert, momentan macht ihr doch mit Rotz den Reibach und Schuld sind natürlich immer die Programmierer


----------



## alm0st (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Auch wenn ich mal anzweifel, dass es tatsächlich 90% sein sollen, bin wirklich schadenfroh darüber. Ubisoft bekommt ganz klar die Rechnung serviert und ich hoffe wirklich, dass das für ein Umdenken sorgt. Ubisoft hat früher viele gute Spiel published, aber in den letzten 2-3 Jahren haben sie eine Enttäuschung nach der Anderen gebracht.


----------



## Spinal (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Also ich habe nichts gegen zb. eine Online Aktivierung. Wenn es zb. so gelöst ist, das man es 3 mal aktivieren kann, man aber auch deaktivieren kann. Teilweise ist es allerdings schon sehr grenzwertig. Steam zb. finde ich eine gute Idee, es funktioniert und mir gefällt es. Aber wenn man bedenkt welche theoretischen Rechte sich Steam herausnimmt ist es schon dreist. Schon das ich keine Spiele verkaufen kann nervt. Gut hingegen finde ich, System neu aufsetzen, Steam installieren, Spiele bei Bedarf runterladen, fertig.
Origin bzw. EA ist ja noch schlimmer. Welchen Stress man hat, bis die BF3 Beta lief (Key anfordern, Perso nummer, Origin, Battlelog, Browser Plug In. . . ). Das generell jeder Publisher sein eigenes System durchsetzen will, ätzend. Ich habe keine Lust zehn Programme zu installieren, jedes mit eigenen zweifelhaften Rechten, Browser Plug Ins usw. um vielleicht 5 verschiedene Spiele zu spielen.

Was Ubisoft betrifft, nach Rainbow Six Vegas wollte ich nie mehr ein Spiel von denen haben, wurde bei Far Cry 2 aber schwach und fand es toll. Aber seitdem habe ich auch nix mehr gekauft.

bye
Spinal


----------



## ck.Marvin (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Warum soll ich mir ein Spiel kaufen mit DRM, wenn sehr viele Leute nicht mal eine entsprechende Internetleitung haben damit sie sich auf die Server anmelden können.

Erinnere mich noch an die Zeit als Steam gerade auf dem Markt kam und man sich Registrieren musste, damit man Half-Life 2 zocken konnte. Ich habe ganze 3 bis 4 Stunden am Modem 64k hängen müssen um die entsprechenden Daten zu bekommen.


----------



## matty2580 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ich fand/finde den Kopierschutz von Sacred 2 nicht schlecht.
Die DVD wird nur für die Installation benötigt, und ich kann dass Spiel auf 2 Rechnern installieren......


----------



## Kubiac (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



RedBrain schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt keine Ubisoft-DRM-Krams auf meiner Festplatte, die sind nicht nur die einzigen. Fable 3 PC von Lionhead Studios benötigt auch eine Internetverbindung (Windows Live), ins Spiel reinzukommen.


 
Man muss in Windows Live nicht zwangsweise online sein. Mann kann sich auch offline anmelden und spielen. Natürlich funktionieren dann die Onlinefunktionen im Spiel nicht.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ein Vögelchen zwitscherte mir, dass beispielsweise der Kopierschutz von "From Dust" einfach ausgehebelt wurde, der Online-Zwang aber noch vorhanden ist.
Mit anderen Worten: Ein illegal erworbenes "From Dust" funktioniert nach wie vor nur mit Ubisoft-Launcher, sogar die Updates funktionieren (!!). Irrwitzig: Der Crack benötigt sogar die Online-Verbindung, sonst startet das Spiel gar nicht erst (ergo haben sich die Hacker nicht einmal die Mühe machen müssen, die Online-Verbindung vollständig zu deaktivieren).

Ich hab' das Spiel bei einem Freund ausprobiert, werd's mir wie so oft kaufen, wenn es inter den 10 Euro Hammer kommt (geniales, neues Spielprinzip - absolut unterstützenswert. Eventuell ist bis dahin auch der Kopierschutz gegessen). 

Ansonsten:

"Ubisoft benutzt "Online-Zwang" an "potenziellem Raubkopierer/Kunden". Es ist nicht besonders effektiv..."


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



geo schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal hoffen das die es nun gerafft haben und den Rotz wieder abschaffen oder entschärfen
> 
> Zu den Raubkopien will ich mal was los werden.
> 
> ...



Das Raubkopien einen Vorteil haben kann ja sein aber ob es den dazugehörigen Nachteil ausgleicht lässt sich nicht beweisen genauso was für ein Schaden wirklich entsteht. Das jede 2te Spiel sein Geld nicht Wert ist würde ich auch nicht sagen, dann würde es nemlich keine Spiele mehr geben. Wo kein Geld zu holen ist wird auch nichts hergestellt. Wer sich natürlich Spiele blind kauft darf sich auch nicht beschweren, ,man kann sich vorher informieren. Das die Entwickler Druck von oben bekommen ist natürlich war, man kann sich dagegen aber auch wehren. Die die nemlich am längeren Hebel sitzen sind die Entwickler, da kann auch nen Marketingaffe im Kreis springen der Entwickler hat schlussendlich immer Recht. Talent kann man sich nicht kaufen, entweder ist das die persönliche Angelegenheit das Spiel als Entwickler gut zu machen oder man sieht nur das Geld und den Releasedruck und beides lässt sich nicht vereinen. Es gibt immer noch gute Schmieden Cd Projekt Red, Blizzard, die Jungs von Metro (ich weiß absolut nicht wie sie heißen). Das sind Vorbilder und ich denke diese haben auch schon Angebote bekommen oder Sachen aufgedrückt wo einfach mal nein gesagt wurde.


----------



## Eiche (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Rollora schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 gibts auch ein quelle zu der news bissher sehe ich nur das das eine in den raum geworfene zahl ist 
deine "quelle" bietet auch nicht mehr und wenn ich mir den aktien kurz so ansehe ist er nur um 50% gefallen seit märz 2010  wobei er zwischenzeitlich auch immer wieder gestiegen ist 


			
				Ubisoft® reports third-quarter 2010-11 sales  schrieb:
			
		

> Third-quarter sales: €600 million
> 
> 
> Targets for 2010-11 and comments for 2011-12
> ...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

auch der ubisoft-kopierschutz ist schon längst geknackt. da muss man nur mal eine torrent-such-seite aufrufen und ein paar ubisoft games eingeben. voila  also bleibt ein kopierschutz in meinen augen weiterhin nur eine gängelung für den ehrlichen kunden und der kopierer lacht sich ins fäustchen. und so wird es auch immer bleiben. spiele werden IMMER gecrackt. egal was man da als schutz einbaut. ubisoft launcher, steam, etc... alles wird gecrackt.
habe hier kein ubisoft game und dabei wirds auch bleiben  auch wenn mir da ein paar gute spiele durch die lappen gehen.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Naja, finde ich schon gut so...Komisch, gute...liebevoll gestaltete Spiele verkaufen sich meist auch so sehr gut, auch ohne DRM...Wenn in einigen Spielen die "pöhsen Raubkopierer" durch eine Entfernung einer DRM -Gängelung, den Käufern eines Spieles etwas in Sachen Komfort (und anderes) vorraus haben....Dann müssen sich die Hersteller/Publisher über eine rege Verbreitung eines Cracks nicht wundern...
Ein Kunde hat sich noch niemals gerne in eine Zwangbüchse sperren lassen.....(nagut, von Apple-Käufern einmal abgesehen)
Witzig auch, das es immer noch Hersteller gibt, die Denken, sie könnten den "Wettbewerb" mit den Crackern gewinnen....
Dumm nur, bei dem (unfreiwilligen) Wettbewerb......die Käufer/ehrlichen Kunden auf der "Strecke bleiben"...


----------



## LordCama (10. Oktober 2011)

Das ganze erinnert mich irgendwie an die filmindustrie mit ihrem nicht knackbaren kopierschutz auf der bd 
Da gefallen mir die jungs von witcher schon besser. Anstatt geld in eine drm massnahme (die sowieso gecrackt wird) zu investieren, brauchten sie es in der spielentwicklung.


----------



## DaStash (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



zeffer schrieb:


> gibts auch ein quelle zu der news bissher sehe ich nur das das eine in den raum geworfene zahl ist
> deine "quelle" bietet auch nicht mehr und wenn ich mir den aktien kurz so ansehe ist er nur um 50% gefallen seit märz 2010 wobei er zwischenzeitlich auch immer wieder gestiegen ist


Jop, habe ich mich auch gefragt. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ich bin sowieso für den Oldschool Kopierschutz in Form von Drehscheiben, oder dass man ein Wort aus der Beschreibung suchen muss.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

90% Umsatzverlust bei den PC-Verkäufen ist schon 'ne Nummer .... gratz Ubisoft, euer Schutz wirkt, keiner spielt mehr eure Spiele! Gut, das gilt für illegale wie für legale Zocker, aber irgendwas ist ja immer.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Da wäre es doch interessant, wie viele Leute sich auf deren Servern rum treiben, wenn fast keiner Spiele von denen kauft.


----------



## Rizoma (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Sorry ich glaube dieser Beitrag ist eine Ente!

Spieleentwickler Ubisoft verbucht Umsatzeinbruch: News, Nachrichten über Internet Telekommunikation Halbleiter

Laut diesen Beitrag sollten es ca. 36% unter dem Vorjahr sein und selbst wenn sie keinen cent mehr in den letzten 2,5 monaten gemacht hätten wären das keine 90% Umsatzeinbruch


----------



## Skysnake (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Man verärgert nur seine Kunden mit dem aggresiven DRM. Und die Hacker lachen soweiso über UBIs DRM, es wird alles gecrackt, egal wie gut oder sicher der Kopierschutz ist.
> 
> Leider haben das die UBI-Manager zu spät mitbekommen.


 So ist es. Und früher wurde VIEL mehr kopiert als heute, und die Firmen SIND groß geworden. Wenn man den Hals aber nicht voll bekommt, dann passiert so etwas halt.

Vor allem, ich möchte echt nicht wissen, was die ganzen DRM Maßnahmen kosten  Die Sachen erst mal programmieren, dann wahrscheinlich noch Probleme dadurch im eigentlichen Spiel, dann die Server die laufen müssen und und und. Das kostet alle eine schweine Geld. 

Sagen wir mal 5€ vom Kaufpreis gehen nur für DRM drauf. Dann sagt das eigentlich alles. Schaut euch doch mal die Indy-bundles an. Da gibt es gute und weniger gute Games, kein Kopierschutz und dennoch kaufen Tausende, Zehntausende, ja Hundertausende das Bundle. Da kann kopiert werden ohne Problem, man muss NICHTS zahlen, kann aber wenn man will und es WIRD bezahlt! Selbst spenden kann man ja alles an die Hilforganisationen, aber es kommt doch einiges bei den Entwicklern an.

Ubisoft lasse den Mist einfach komplett weg, steckt das Geld ins Gamedesing, verlangt 10€ für das Game und gebt ein Spendenkonto an, für den Fall das einen das Game richtig umhaut. Ihr werde sicherlich mehr einnehmen als heute....


----------



## DaStash (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

@Newsschreiber
Wo ist eigentlich die Quelle zur News?

@Newstopic
Ausgehend von der einen Angabe habe ich recherchiert und folgendes gefunden:
"It's impossible to know how bad piracy is," agrees Michael Pachter, Wedbush Morgan analyst, "but it's pretty bad. Ubisoft told me that their PC game sales are down 90 per cent without a corresponding lift in console sales.
Quelle: How Bad is PC Piracy Really? Article - PC - Page 1 | Eurogamer.net

So wie ich das verstehe beziehen sich die 90% Verlust nicht auf den Einsatz des KS, sondern auf die illegalen Downloads, siehe das Analysten Statement.

MfG


----------



## riedochs (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ubisoft hat sich doch selbst ins Bein geschossen. Der Kopierschutz war ein komplettes Desaster. Wie war das am Oster-Wochenende 2010 wo alle Server wegen Überlastung down waren und niemand spielen konnte? Sowas bleibt bei den Leuten hängen und die potentiellen Käufer strafen den Publisher dafür ab. Mein Frau wollte Siedler7 haben , wir haben darauf verzichtet. Vielleicht für 5 Euro von der Restrampe, wenn kein DRM vorhanden ist.

Das nächste ist: Früher gab es Demos vor dem Release, heute kaum noch und wenn meistens hinterher. Wer das Spiel testen möchte ohne gleich 50 Euro zu versenken muss sich ja eine Raubkopie besorgen. Wenn man die dann hat, warum sollte man dann noch kaufen?

Die max 3 Vollpreisspiele die ich zum Release haben will im Jahr kaufe ich mir, ansonsten kaufe ich oft auf der Resterampe bei Steam.


----------



## plaGGy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Hab seit der Einführung kein Ubisoft-Spiel mehr gekauft. Auch wenn einige potentielle dabei waren, die ich gerne gehabt hätte (alle AC Teile...).


----------



## Rizzard (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ubisoft lasse den Mist einfach komplett weg, steckt das Geld ins Gamedesing, verlangt 10€ für das Game und gebt ein Spendenkonto an, für den Fall das einen das Game richtig umhaut. Ihr werde sicherlich mehr einnehmen als heute....


 
Ich denke der Normalpreis von 30-40€ für ein Spiel ist durchaus gerechtfertigt. Man sollte etwas realistisch bleiben, das ganze muss doch auch in Relation zur Arbeit/Aufwand stehen.

Problematisch ist nur die Geiz-ist-Geil Einstellung, bei der viele wirklich nicht gewillt sind, für ein Spiel mehr als 10€ auszugeben. Wenns teurer ist, wirds eben gesaugt.


----------



## Pixy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ubi hat selbst Schuld. 

Bei den lieblosen Umsätzungen der Spiele und dem DRM.

Ich sage nur Silent Hunter 5, was für eine Beleidigung für Simulationsfans.
Zum Glück habe ich dies nie gekauft.

Ubi macht nur noch schlechte Spiele, die Umsätzungen sind teils dermarßen schlecht, dass man nur noch pure Wut auf Ubi hat.


----------



## matty2580 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ich habe wenig Geld, aber wenn mir ein Spiel gut gefällt, kaufe ich es auch....


----------



## plaGGy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich denke der Normalpreis von 30-40€ für ein Spiel ist durchaus gerechtfertigt. Man sollte etwas realistisch bleiben, das ganze muss doch auch in Relation zur Arbeit/Aufwand stehen.
> 
> Problematisch ist nur die Geiz-ist-Geil Einstellung, bei der viele wirklich nicht gewillt sind, für ein Spiel mehr als 10€ auszugeben. Wenns teurer ist, wirds eben gesaugt.



Ein problem ist, das Spiele eben derzeit vor allem Jugendliche ansprechen. Und von 40€TG im Monat, kommt nicht weit, wenn man noch ins Kino gehen will oder auf ne Disco.
Ich hab das selbst erlebt.
Jetzt wo ich festes Einkommen in vernünftiger höhe habe, denke ich auch nicht mehr immer bei einem 50€ + Spiel nach, ob ich es mir kaufe oder nicht. Ich schaue Revs, und wenn es mir gefällt, wird es bestellt.
Selbst die Collector-Editions sind nicht mehr nur Tabu, wenn der Inhalt stimmt (Dragon Age:O, Witcher 2 usw).
Aber wie gesagt, ich sehe meine Ausgaben in letzter zeit für den PC, da kann ein Jugendlicher nicht mithalten. Aber da man immer aktuelle Spiele haben muss um mitzureden (*wie früher bei Oblivion und gothic2, die beide 1-2 Monate lang das Thema in der Klasse waren *) wirds halt iwo runtergeladen.
Denke aber trotzdem, das Verkaufszahlen wie bei Fifa oder Deus EX HR zeigen, das man mit erfolgreichen SPiele auch eine große Käuferschaft bekommt.


----------



## IronAngel (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

DRM hat sicher seinen Beitrag dazu gegeben, aber es liegt doch eher an den miesen Games. Bis auf die AC reihe war doch wirklich nichts überragend oder? Vielleicht noch Siedler.


----------



## spionkaese (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



DaStash schrieb:


> @Newsschreiber
> Wo ist eigentlich die Quelle zur News?
> 
> @Newstopic
> ...


 Das ist halt Interpretationssache. Ubisoft scheibts natürlich auf die Raubkopiermördervergewaltigermonster,aber warum sollten das plötzlich mehr werden?


----------



## Skysnake (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich denke der Normalpreis von 30-40€ für ein Spiel ist durchaus gerechtfertigt. Man sollte etwas realistisch bleiben, das ganze muss doch auch in Relation zur Arbeit/Aufwand stehen.
> 
> Problematisch ist nur die Geiz-ist-Geil Einstellung, bei der viele wirklich nicht gewillt sind, für ein Spiel mehr als 10€ auszugeben. Wenns teurer ist, wirds eben gesaugt.


 
Wenn es billiger ist, kaufen es aber durchschnittlich mehr Leute. Wenn der Zuwachs an Käufern größer ist als die Preisreduktion, dann lohnt es sich, und gerade für 10€ würden sich sehr viele Spiele mal einfach so kaufen. Wenns nichts ist, sind nur 10€ versenkt. Das ist nicht schlimm. Bei 30-40€ überlege ich mir das 5 mal und kaufe am Ende doch nicht.

Die ganzen Verkaufmodelle sind einfach total überholt.

Klar das Risiko ist hoch bei neuen Games, aber hey, warum nicht Vorverkauf machen, und erst bei einem bestimmten Geldbetrag mit der Umsetzung anfangen. Betrag X ist aufgekommen, wir integrieren einen LAN Modus extra für euch. etc. etc


----------



## IronAngel (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

könnte schon sein das DRM den umgekehrte Effekt erzielt hat. Die Leute fühlen sich von von DRM gegängelt und kaufen die Spiele nicht mehr, sondern raubkopieren. ABer das ist nur Spekulation, fraglich ob daran was dran ist.


----------



## Pravasi (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Wenn die tatsächlich derartig viel Umsatzrückgang haben,warum stehen denn deren Spiele jedesmal auf den Top-Plätzen der Verkaufscharts?
Ich glaube eher,das ist mal wieder so ne News von irgend so Jemandem,der mit der Situation nicht klar kommt und jetzt mal "fies" sein will....
Die Art und Weise,wie hier oder in einigen anderen Foren mit Soft oder Hardware umgegangen wird,ist definitiv nicht repräsentativ für den Markt!
Der Otto-Normalo-User ist in seinem Kaufverhalten sehr viel unreflektierter,als wieman es hier gerne sehen möchte.
Davon mal abgesehen:Ich bin mir doch recht sicher,dass weit mehr als der grösste Anteil der Leute,welche hier Abstinenz ausrufen,tatsächlich ebenfalls zu den Käufern gehört...


----------



## KILLTHIS (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Der Kunde ist *eher* bereit, für ein gutes Produkt zu zahlen, aber oft nicht mal das. Ich kenne genug Leute, die sich wirklich alles illegal laden, egal ob PC, Xbox, Wii, oder sonst was.
> 
> Wenn man etwas gratis bekommt, interessiert es viele nicht zu bezahlen, vor allem da man so gut wie gar nicht erwischt wird.
> 
> Ich wurde selber schon ein paar mal gefragt, wieso ich für die Sachen zahle, da ich neben Games auch noch ne Film- und CD-Sammlung habe, natürlich alles original.


 
Willkommen im Club. Man gilt schnell als "dumm", nur weil man den ehrlichen Weg bevorzugt. Ich stelle dann gerne folgende Gegenfrage:
"Stelle dir vor, jemand geht in den Laden und nimmt das Gerät einfach mit..." oder aber: "Stell dir vor, du arbeitest ohne Bezahlung..." - dann ist meistens ruhe. Die Leute realisieren nicht, dass Spieleentwickler nun mal auch auf das Geld angewiesen sind und ein ehrlicher Kauf dazu führt, dass diese Leute weiterhin essen auf dem Tisch haben und ein Dach über dem Kopf - denn nicht alle Entwickler sind dort zu finden, wo es eine soziale Absicherung wie bei uns gibt. Das realisiert man eben nicht, weil man diese Menschen nicht selbst kennt.

Davon ab: Nun hat Ubisoft geerntet, was man gesäht hat. Statt sich darum zu kümmern, zu überzeugen und somit Leute von den illegalen Versionen wegzuziehen, hat man nur zum Boykott der eigenen Produkte hingearbeitet - das war abzusehen. Vielleicht realisiert Ubisoft nun, dass man nicht mit biligem hingeklatsche Spieler an sich zieht. Schön ist es nicht, denn das kostet Arbeitskräfte. Aber vielleicht realisieren sie endlich, was sie da den lieben langen Tag mit ihrem Blödsinn treiben.


----------



## Marco83 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Für alle die erstmal Zahlen wollen.

Hier kann man sich ein bisschen durchklickern..

UBISOFT Aktie - Technische Analyse | 901581|FR0000054470 | börsennews.de

3 Jahre -92%


----------



## Pravasi (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Kann man so sehen,keine Frage.
Ich "spare" allerdings gerne bei Spielen(nicht bei allen).
Auf der anderen Seite kaufe ich nur Bio ein,z.T. sogar bei Klamotten,helfe so also mit unsere regionalen Anbieter zu unterstützen,rette die Böden,vermeide Gift in Flüssen und trage so auch zur Verkehrsverminderung bei,etc.,...
Gebe immer gutes Trinkgeld,weil ich denke,dass sowas nur fair ist.
Kaufe auch mal was im Einzelhandel,obwohl es im Internet billiger wäre,aber mir liegen auch die Läden um die Ecke am Herzen.
Spende für Tibet und kaufe Bettlern öfters mal ein Stück Kuchen.
Liste könnte ich noch fortführen,aber das wollt ihr nicht wirklich.

Die meisten Entwickler verdienen mittlerweile halt einfach nicht mehr,dass man ihre Spiele kauft,so sehe ich das.


----------



## Rizzard (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Wenn die tatsächlich derartig viel Umsatzrückgang haben,warum stehen denn deren Spiele jedesmal auf den Top-Plätzen der Verkaufscharts?
> Ich glaube eher,das ist mal wieder so ne News von irgend so Jemandem,der mit der Situation nicht klar kommt und jetzt mal "fies" sein will....


 
90% Rückgang ist auch absoluter Schwachsinn. Ich denke man kann einfach festhalten, das der DRM-Schutz nicht den gewünschten Erfolg brachte, was aber vorrauszusehen war.


----------



## dr_breen (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Sorry ich glaube dieser Beitrag ist eine Ente!
> 
> http://www.it-times.de/news/nachricht/datum/2011/07/21/spieleentwickler-ubisoft-verbucht-umsatzeinbruch/]Spieleentwickler Ubisoft verbucht Umsatzeinbruch: News, Nachrichten über Internet Telekommunikation Halbleiter[/url]
> 
> Laut diesen Beitrag sollten es ca. 36% unter dem Vorjahr sein und selbst wenn sie keinen cent mehr in den letzten 2,5 monaten gemacht hätten wären das keine 90% Umsatzeinbruch



Der verlinkte Artikel gibt den _Gesamtumsatz_ an. Hier geht es um den _Umsatz mit Spieleverkäufen auf dem PC_. Außerdem gibt Pachter keinen Zeitrahmen an.



DaStash schrieb:


> @Newsschreiber
> Wo ist eigentlich die Quelle zur News?
> 
> @Newstopic
> ...



Wenn man sich allerdings das ganze Zitat durchliest, dann kommt halt ein ganz anderer Sinn raus:


> ... Ubisoft told me that their PC game sales are down 90 per cent  without a  corresponding lift in console sales. Some of the decline is  truly due to  people migrating to consoles, but my guess is that 40 to 50 per cent of  PC games played are not purchased.


Die Einführung de AOKS hat also *angeblich* drei Folgen gehabt:

1. 90% weniger Verkäufe auf der Plattform der sie eigentlich zugute kommen sollte.
2. Keine funktionierende Einschränkung der Softwarepiraterie.
3. Einige Spieler, aber bei weitem nicht alle (damit könnte Ubi wunderbar leben ) wandern zu den Konsolen ab.

Das Problem mit der Aussage ist, das sie keinen festen zeitlichen Rahmen hat. Wenn man sicher wüsste, dass "100% Umsatz = Umsatz vor Einführung des AOKS" sind, dann könnten die obigen Schlussfolgerungen stimmen.

Ich vertraue dem werten Hernn Pachter einfach nicht. Er scheint mir der typische Lackaffe zu sein, der sich mit Sensationsmeldungen und übertriebenen Analystengebrabbel in die Schlagzeilen bringen will. Egal ob seine Behauptungen für oder gegen meine Ansichten sprechen, werde ich auf sie keine Argumentation aufbauen. Das Risiko damit ins Wasser zu fallen ist einfach zu groß.

Der PCGAMER Artikel zielt darauf ab, dass Raubkopien keine Verluste sondern entgangene Gewinne sind. Der AOKS schade den Verkäufen und habe keinen signifikanten Einfluss auf die Kopierrate, d.h. er habe genau den umgekehrten Effekt wie erhofft. Der Artikel schließt mit der Annahme, dass man mit besser auf den PC zugeschnittenen Spielen / weniger Kopierschutz mehr Gewinn macht und einem die Raubkopien eigentlich egal sein sollten.


----------



## squarepants (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Also ich bin einer von jenen Menschen, die sich zu einem Thema hin und wieder eine eigene Meinung bilden, ohne sich im Vorfeld intensiv mit Hintergründen befasst zu haben - dieses Thema ist so ein Fall...
Ich denke mir jedenfalls, dass die Rechnung vieler Publisher und Marketingexperten die besagt illegale Downloads von Spielen sind ein direkter Schaden für die Firma, völliger Unsinn ist!
Wie kann man denn ernsthaft davon ausgehen, dass jeder der Zugang zu gecrackten Versionen hat, sich die Spiele ständig als Original kaufen würde wenn er die dubiosen Quellen nicht zur Verfügung hätte?
Naja, die lustigen Anzugsträger müssen es ja wissen...
Ich habe sowohl für meinen Rechner als auch für meine mittlerweile recht ansehnliche Konsolensammlung nen Haufen Originalspiele hier rumfliegen - im Falle einiger PC-Games greife ich trotzdem auf Cracks zurück, alleine schon aus dem Grund nicht ständig mit den DVD´s rumhantieren zu müssen... Wenn ich ein sehnlichst erwartetes Spiel endlich in den Händen halte und dann feststelle, was da alles an Kopierschutz-Zockervergewaltigungs-Mechanismen auf die kleine unschuldige Scheibe draufgepresst worden ist, sehne ich sofort das Erscheinen eines Cracks herbei und nutze diesen dann, wer will mir das verbieten?
Ich kenne jedenfalls recht viele Leute, die sich die Spiele irgendwo ziehen und niemals auch nur einen Gedanken an den offiziellen Erwerb verschwenden - das verurteile ich deutlich, kann aber diese Mentalität auch ein Stück weit verstehen! 

(Hier könnte man Parallelen zu der Situation mit Apps für iDevices ziehen, das erspare ich euch aber...)

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Wenn die Entwickler ihre Sache gut gemacht haben und die Publisher ihnen genug Zeit und Geld zur Verfügung stellen konnten, wissen die Kunden diese Umstände auch zu würdigen und die Spiele werden erfolgreich oder zumindest kein finanzielles Debakel - unabhängig von irgendwelchen Hochrechnungen der Sorte: "Hätten alle 200 Millionen Raubkopierer das Spiel doch bloß auch noch gekauft, hätten wir noch viel mehr verdient..."

Ich werde mir jedenfalls auch weiterhin das eine oder andere Spiel kaufen - Hauptsache es macht auch Spaß!!!


----------



## DaStash (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> 90% Rückgang ist auch absoluter Schwachsinn. Ich denke man kann einfach festhalten, das der DRM-Schutz nicht den gewünschten Erfolg brachte, was aber vorrauszusehen war.


Siehe dazu meine Recherche.:

@Newstopic
Ausgehend von der einen Angabe habe ich recherchiert und folgendes gefunden:
"It's impossible to know how bad piracy is," agrees Michael Pachter, Wedbush Morgan analyst, "but it's pretty bad. Ubisoft told me that their PC game sales are down 90 per cent without a corresponding lift in console sales.
Quelle: How Bad is PC Piracy Really? Article - PC - Page 1 | Eurogamer.net


Die News bringt die die Zahl in einen falschen Zusammenhang.
So wie ich das verstehe beziehen sich die 90% Verlust nicht auf den Einsatz des KS, sondern auf die illegalen Downloads, siehe das Analysten Statement.

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Das mit den Raubkopien ist ja eher hausgemachter Natur, man muss mit anderen gleichziehen und auch einen Klon entwickeln ( womöglich einfach halbherzig ) usw. Der Kunde steht im Laden und muß sich entscheiden, da bleibt einiges auf der Strecke und würde wahrscheinlich erst in der Pyramide gekauft ( soviel Geld hat ja kaum noch einer ). Auch sind solche Restriktionen wie Onlinezwang und Co ja nicht gerade hoch in der Gunst des Kunden. Früher war es mit den Kopie ja noch deutlich leichter und es ging auch, nur ist jetzt die Plattform für deren " Vertrieb " deutlich leichter und die Bandbreiten höher. Durch einen Kopierschutz dafür zu sorgen das ein Game gekauft wird geht auch nicht auf. Die sollten lieber auf die Qualität der Produkte achten anstatt lieblose Fließbandprodukte


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

finde die Qualität von Ubisoft Spielen auch schlecht. Und Fließband trifft es wirklich, alle motzen über Call of Duty, und bei Ubisoft? 4 Jahre, 4 Assassin's Creed


----------



## kenji_91 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

die bringen sowieso nur noch schlechte spiele raus.


----------



## plaGGy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



kenji_91 schrieb:


> die bringen sowieso nur noch schlechte spiele raus.



Wenn man Milliarden in den Kopierschutz steckt, bleibt eben die Qualitätskontrolle und Entwikclung auf der Strecke 
Die SplinterCell Reihe war genial... bis der DRM gekommen ist. Siedler auch...


----------



## fac3l3ss (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



pibels94 schrieb:


> finde die Qualität von Ubisoft Spielen auch schlecht. Und Fließband trifft es wirklich, alle motzen über Call of Duty, und bei Ubisoft? 4 Jahre, 4 Assassin's Creed


 Irgendwo hast du schon Recht, aber bei AC ist der Reiz die Story - und die wird immer episch weitergeführt!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## poiu (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

da fällt mir doch nur eins zu ein :

Nelson-haha


----------



## KrHome (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Sorry ich glaube dieser Beitrag ist eine Ente!
> Spieleentwickler Ubisoft verbucht Umsatzeinbruch: News, Nachrichten über Internet Telekommunikation Halbleiter
> Laut diesen Beitrag sollten es ca. 36% unter dem Vorjahr sein und selbst wenn sie keinen cent mehr in den letzten 2,5 monaten gemacht hätten wären das keine 90% Umsatzeinbruch


 Die 90% beziehen sich selbstverständlich auf die PC Verkäufe. Da die aber nichtmal ein Drittel des Gesamtumsatzes ausmachen, bricht dieser natürlich nicht so stark ein.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ausgehend von der einen Angabe habe ich recherchiert und folgendes gefunden:
> "It's impossible to know how bad piracy is," agrees Michael Pachter,  Wedbush Morgan analyst, "but it's pretty bad. Ubisoft told me that their  PC game sales are down 90 per cent without a corresponding lift in  console sales.
> Quelle: How Bad is PC Piracy Really? Article - PC - Page 1 | Eurogamer.net
> 
> ...


Das verstehst du falsch. Der Wortlaut ist eindeutig. 

Er schwenkt im Laufe des Artikels von Verkaufseinbruch (um 90%) zum Verhältnis Downloads/Verkäufe (je nach Land verschieden) um, was durch den Satz: 
_"Let's turn the discussion away from sales to how many copies are sold  legitimately versus how many copies we see downloaded illegitimately,"  Svensson continued_
deutlich klargestellt wird.

*@topic:*
Was ich beeindruckend finde, ist nichtmal der Einbruch an sich, sondern die Tatsache, dass es offensichtlich nicht stimmt, dass das Auskotzen in Internetforen nichts bringt und es sich hierbei nur um eine kleine Zahl unbedeutender Nerds handelt, die keinen wirklichen Einfluss auf die Verkaufszahlen haben..


----------



## DaStash (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



KrHome schrieb:


> Die 90% beziehen sich selbstverständlich auf die PC Verkäufe. Da die aber nichtmal ein Drittel des Gesamtumsatzes ausmachen, bricht dieser natürlich nicht so stark ein.
> 
> 
> Das verstehst du falsch. Der Wortlaut ist eindeutig.
> ...


Ich stelle nicht die Zahl an sich in Frage, sondern den Zusammenhang das der Rückgang auf den KS zurückzuführen ist. Wo bitte entnimmst du das aus den Quellen??

MfG


----------



## violinista7000 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Wenn das stimmt, ist das ne super News 

Ich freue mich nicht wegen des Umsatzverlust, weil sie mehrere Mitarbeiter feuern werden, und die Krise die "Schuld" tragen wird, aber ich freue mich, weil andere Publisher sehen werden, das es doch ehrliche Kunden gibt, die trotz Piraterie die Spiele immer wieder kaufen werden, und deswegen ist so ne Gängelung nur Geldverschwendung und Kundenverarsche.


----------



## KrHome (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich stelle nicht die Zahl an sich in Frage, sondern den Zusammenhang das der Rückgang auf den KS zurückzuführen ist. Wo bitte entnimmst du das aus den Quellen?


 Die Verkaufseinbußen der PC Versionen setzen sich im Wesentlichen aus drei Faktoren zusammen:
-Boykott des Kopierschutzes
-Raubkopie aufgrund des Kopierschutzes
-Kauf der Konsolenversion aufgrund des Kopierschutzes (und genau dieser Punkt reicht nicht um die ersten beiden Punkte zu kompensieren)

Das geht so aus den Quellen hervor.


----------



## DaStash (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



KrHome schrieb:


> Die Verkaufseinbußen der PC Versionen setzen sich im Wesentlichen aus drei Faktoren zusammen:
> -Boykott des Kopierschutzes
> -Raubkopie aufgrund des Kopierschutzes
> -Kauf der Konsolenversion aufgrund des Kopierschutzes (und genau dieser Punkt reicht nicht um die ersten beiden Punkte zu kompensieren)
> ...


Wo steht das offiziell???
Ich kann das nicht finden. 

MfG


----------



## Rudiratlos (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Also so sehr mich das auch freut, aber ich kann vom mir zumindest sagen, das ich mir immer von jedem Game erst ein "Testversion" Besorge, habe in den letzten jahren zu viel Geld in Games gepummt, die einfach nur "scheixxe" waren, da wurde mehr Geld in die Werbung als ins Game gepumt, dann sehe ich es nicht ein, mir ein Game für den PC zu kaufen, das nur eine Konsolenfassung ist, und Technisch total veralltet ist. Es kotx mich einfach nrunoch an, das immer mehr Games entweder liblos für den PC aus der Konsolenfassung Portiert werden, und Technisch auch auf einem Mittelklasse PC von vor 4 jahren laufen würden, oder eben in weniger als 8 std durchgezockt sind. Wenn einer von mir 50€ haben will, muss er auch was leisten, und das sehe ich leider immer seltener bei den Games. Aber dennoch habe ich in den letzten jahren so einige Games nachdem ich ein "Testversion" hatte, und es mir gefallen hat, dennoch im Oiginal gekauft. Was mir ebenfalls gegen den Strich geht, ist es das ich gebrauchte Games nicht wenn ich sie durch habe weiterverkaufen darf, weil dieses nicht gewollt ist, noch bestimme ich was ich mit meinem eigentum mache!

Da ich gerade einen x6 gakauft habe, werde ich in 2012 meine GTX460 noch gegen ein mittelklasse karte der 600er serie tauschen, und dann sollte ich Technisch wieder führ jahre gerüsstet sein, weil ich denke das nach BF3 jahre kein Game kommenw wird das mehr Grafikpower braucht, kommen doch nurnoch Konsolenumsetzungen, siehe Rage !


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Das Spiel ist ja nicht dein Eigentum, deswegen ist es egal was du davon hälst.


----------



## Rudiratlos (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ja nicht dein Eigentum, deswegen ist es egal was du davon hälst.



wie ein gekauftes Spiel ist nicht mein eigentum ?

dann darf ich ja meinen Wagen auch nicht verkaufen !


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Du darfst mit dem Spiel spielen und es so verwenden wie das vom Hersteller gewollt ist, das Spiel gehört dir nicht und ist nicht dein Eigentum.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht wieso sich so viele über DRM aufregen und Ubisoft boykottieren? Ich meine in Zeiten von Facebook, VZ und Co. sollte das doch niemanden weiter stören. Was ist überhaupt der Unterschied, ob ein Spiel perma. Onlineverbunden ist oder nicht? 

Ich kann das ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen wenn X-Y sich über DRM beschwert aber selber mehr. Stunden am Tag im Internet ist. 

Warum ich keine oder gezielte Spiele kaufe, hängt nicht vom DRM zusammen. Für mich ist die Qualität eines Spiels sehr wichtig. Einerseits habe ich keine Lust unfertige Spiele zukaufen und auch me. Patches zuwarten bis endlich ein Spiel richtig läuft. Anderseits werden die Spieler immer teuere und kürzer, das ist für mich ein absolute Nogo, genauso wenig halte ich von DLC. 

Früher standen locker 10 Spiele auf meine Liste, heute lediglich 1-2 im Jahr.


----------



## Rudiratlos (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Du darfst mit dem Spiel spielen und es so verwenden wie das vom Hersteller gewollt ist, das Spiel gehört dir nicht und ist nicht dein Eigentum.


 
ich will es nicht veränder, ich will es wenn ich s durch habe lediglich Verkaufen, und nach Deutschem Recht darf ich das, wenn ich das Original mit allem auch dem Key wenn erforderlich weggebe, und keine Kopi habe und es von der Platte lösche, und dieses  recht will mir die Spieleindustrie nicht zugestehen aus Profitgier!

und zum Onlinezwang, ich kenne noch Leute die nicht in Großstädten wohnen, die können nicht immer On sein, weil sie entweder bescheidene leitungen haben, oder nur einen Stick wo es richtig teuer ist dann mal eben zu Gamen, und die werden ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Rizzard (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht wieso sich so viele über DRM aufregen und Ubisoft boykottieren? Ich meine in Zeiten von Facebook, VZ und Co. sollte das doch niemanden weiter stören. Was ist überhaupt der Unterschied, ob ein Spiel perma. Onlineverbunden ist oder nicht?
> 
> Ich kann das ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen wenn X-Y sich über DRM beschwert aber selber mehr. Stunden am Tag im Internet ist.


 
Die meisten boykottieren aus Trotz, oder eben aus Prinzip. Viele befürchten einfach auch, wenn man am Anfang dies und jenes zulässt, wird es irgend wann immer schlimmer.

Viele stört der Onlinezwang sicherlich garnicht, aber sie hätten das ganze eben gern optional und nicht aufgezwungen.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Kann sein das es nach deutschem Recht so ist, wenn du dir aber ein Account erstellst und das jeweilige Spiel darauf registriert ist können die Hersteller den Account auch sperren nach Verkauf. Also kannst du es eigentlich nicht verkaufen da du damit einverstanden warst und es so gesehen Betrug ist.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Diese News gefällt mir, zeigt mir doch das wir PC Spieler uns nicht alles gefallen lassen. Weiter so Jungs und Mädels. 
Ich habe mir seit Ubi Soft mit dem DRM Dreck angefangen hat auch kein Spiel mehr von denen gekauft, obwohl ich das z.b. bei Splinter Cell und aktuell Driver gerne machen würde. Aber nein bei sowas mache ich nicht mit. 

Von mir aus können die Verkäufe um 100% zurückgehen, vielleicht kapieren sie dann was sie falsch gemacht haben und leider immer noch machen.


----------



## Rudiratlos (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Kann sein das es nach deutschem Recht so ist, wenn du dir aber ein Account erstellst und das jeweilige Spiel darauf registriert ist können die Hersteller den Account auch sperren nach Verkauf. Also kannst du es eigentlich nicht verkaufen da du damit einverstanden warst und es so gesehen Betrug ist.



nur das sie einem das eben aufzwingen, und das ist der Grund eben das Game nicht zu kaufen ! Punkt, und da Diskutiere ich nicht drüber, auch wenn ich würde das Game kaufen wollen, werde ich so gezwungen es nicht zu tun!

was glaubst du was passieren würde, wenn VW Morgen sagt, das es ab sofort verboten ist einen VW gebraucht zu Verkaufen?

Ich habe bisher kein einziges Game welches Steam vorraussetzt, und das bleibt auch so!
habe eines mal versehendlich gekauft, und musste mir einen Crack besorgen damit ichs ohne Steam Spielen kann, das dazu!


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ehm ein Spiel und ein Auto sind zweierlei Autos sind zwingend notwnedig in der heutigen Zeit Beruf etc., Spiele sind zur Unterhaltung da und nicht lebensnotwenig. Es ist auch nicht im Sinne der Entwickler und Publisher das das Game weiterverkauft wird, damit verdienen die ihr Geld.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

@Blizzard23

Das Optional anzubieten würde keinen Sinn machen, es sei den man kriegt dadurch Vergünstigungen z.B. kostenlose DLC. 
Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, das man dann seine Spiele nicht verkaufen kann, weil die sicherlich Acc gebunden sind. Für mich trifft das nicht zu, weil ich nie meine Spiele verkaufe. Ich spiele hin und wieder das ein oder andere Spiel die ich vor Jahren mal gekauft hatte. Ich tausche das ein odere andere Spiel mit Kumpel oder mein Bruder, das könnte durchaus schwierig werden(DRM)

Die Befürchtung das man ein Schritt noch weiter geht, da muss ich dir komplett recht geben. Da bin ich auch dagegen. Ich meine aktuell ist Origin auch sehr umschritten.


----------



## Rudiratlos (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ehm ein Spiel und ein Auto sind zweierlei Autos sind zwingend notwnedig in der heutigen Zeit Beruf etc., Spiele sind zur Unterhaltung da und nicht lebensnotwenig. Es ist auch nicht im Sinne der Entwickler und Publisher das das Game weiterverkauft wird, damit verdienen die ihr Geld.


 

Falsch, es gibt öffentliche Verkersmittel, dein vergleich hinkt!

OK dann kann ja AMD ab morgen ein Online portal machen, wo du ein Profil haben musst, um deine hardware zu "Aktivieren" und ein gebraucht Verkauf ist ausgeschlossen, das währe deiner meinung nach ja OK!
sag mal wei alt bist du ?


----------



## RubinRaptoR (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> [...]


 
Warst du eigentlich schon beim Therapeuten (ernstgemeinte Frage)? Wenn man deinen Text so ließt ("das Gefällt mir nicht"; "das ist scheixxe"; aber dennoch kaufe ich) kommt man zwangsweise darauf, dass du hier ganz klassisches Suchtverhalten an den Tag legst.
Wenn dir etwas nicht gefällt, dann konsumiere es doch nicht, aber nein eine "Testversion" (was für ein netter Name für eine widerliche Tat) musst du trotzdem konsumieren.

Wenn man hier und in anderen Threads so ließt bekommt man das Gefühl, dass 75% der User absolut lernressistent, sowie nicht in der Lage sind zu Lesen und Demut bzw. Wartezeit an den Tag zu legen. Warum, in Gottes Namen, kauft man ein Spiel bevor man auch nur einen Bericht gelesen hat? Dann könnte man sich die ganzen Hasstirade sparen.

Absolut lächerlich und zum Ko##en finde ich übrigens deine Aussage "wenn einer von mir 50€ haben will, muss er auch was leisten": Erstens zwingt dich keiner, 50 Euro auszugeben, warte bis das Spiel für 10 Euro oder noch billiger rauskommt. Und zweitens, selbst wenn das Spiel nach zwei Stunden fertig wäre, hätten die Entwickler natürlich etwas geleistet. So etwas kann nur Jemand behaupten, der sich noch nie auch nur im Entferntesten mit Programmierung beschäftigt hat.


----------



## plaGGy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht wieso sich so viele über DRM aufregen und Ubisoft boykottieren? Ich meine in Zeiten von Facebook, VZ und Co. sollte das doch niemanden weiter stören. Was ist überhaupt der Unterschied, ob ein Spiel perma. Onlineverbunden ist oder nicht?
> 
> Ich kann das ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen wenn X-Y sich über DRM beschwert aber selber mehr. Stunden am Tag im Internet ist.
> 
> ...



Ich muss sagen, ich finde schon, das ein DRM, der einfach nicht verlässlich ist (was bei Ubisoft der Fall ist) einfach nicht hinnehmbar sein muss. Bei Facebook melde ich mich freiwillig an, bei VZ usw auch.
Bei DRM MUSS ich mich anmelden, und das kann ich nicht ausstehen. Wenn ich WoW spiele, dann ist es eben Bestandteil des Spielprinzips, das ich online spiele. Bei DRm ist es einfach nur, damit man es nicht raubkopieren kann. Und mal ehrlich, man kann es trotzdem raubkopieren (emulierte Server gibts für eigentlich alle DRMs) und im Grunde haben nur die Leute mit DRM Probleme, die das Spiel auch wirklich gekauft haben. Ergo werden sie oft das nächste DRM Spiel nicht mehr kaufen.

Zu DLCs: Ich mag das Prinzip, aber leider wird damit immer noch zuviel unfug getrieben.
Ich hab in Mass Effect 2 sowohl Overmind, wie auch Lair of the Shadowbroker einfach nur richtig geil gefunden, vor allem LotSB war ein super Abschnitt, mit einer wirklich langen Spielzeit (für ein DLC) und sehr guten Einfällen, dafür zahle ich gerne 5-8€, was auch nur 1 Kinobesuch wäre, der mich genausolange unterhält, aber nur 1 mal.
Dragon Age hatte auch sehr gute DLCs, ich fand hexenjagd, den Steingolem und bei DA2 den Prinzen einfach echt gut ins Spiel integriert, dafür zahle ich ann auch Geld (4-5 €)
Allerdings gibts eben auch das Gegenteil, wo dann 30 Mins Spielzeit 8€ kosten (auch bei Mass Effct und Dragon Age) oder wo 2-3 zusätzliche Maps 15€ kosten, da ist es dann halt echt unschön.
Generell finde ich DLC aber in Ordnung und auch als Möglichkeit, ein Spiel auch zeitnah nach dem Release weiterzuentwickeln oder etwa zusätzliche Communitywünsche einzubinden.
Über Addons beschwert sich ja auch keiner, solange sie nicht dazu da sind um Fehler zu beheben, die eigentlich ein Fall für einen Patch wären oder weit über 25-30€ kosten.


----------



## Rudiratlos (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Für mich trifft das nicht zu, weil ich nie meine Spiele verkaufe. Ich spiele hin und wieder das ein oder andere Spiel die ich vor Jahren mal gekauft hatte.



tja, nur leider haben einige Hersteller die einführung von Win7 ignoriert, und so habe ich Games die garnichtmal so alt sind ( Dark messia z.B.) damals vor Steam gekauft, und nun ist damit ich einen Patch der übriegens nur für die Multiplayer verion ist bekomme Steam zwang! und ein Patch für die Single version ist garnicht erst gekommen! mein Antwort war das Game in die Tonne, und das war mein Letztes Game von der Firma basta !


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel sind Fahrzeuge unter anderem Autos, den Vergleich mit den Autos hast du genannt nicht ich.


----------



## Rudiratlos (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel sind Fahrzeuge unter anderem Autos, den Vergleich mit den Autos hast du genannt nicht ich.


 

ich merke, das ist zu hoch für dich, ich habe von Gebrauchten Autos gesprochen, und das ist nichts anderes wie Games!
Du hast gesagt das es zu Autos keine Alternative gibt, aber Games sind nur Funn, das stimmt nicht, deshalb das mit den Öffentlichen!

@xxxRaptoRxxx

ja ich kaufe Games, aber keine wo ich zu was gezwungen werde, lese das was ich schreibe richtig!


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Irgendwo hast du schon Recht, aber bei AC ist der Reiz die Story - und die wird immer episch weitergeführt!
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



bei CoD doch auch


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Der Unterschied dazu liegt darin das es in vielen Jobs heißt entweder Auto oder da ist die Tür. Erzähl mir was du willst aber Autos und Spiele sind völlig andere Dinge vom Nutzen her...


----------



## Jan565 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ich kaufe aus dem Grunde keine Spiele mehr von Ubisoft, denn warum soll ich ein DRM unterstützen? Habe ich mal Probleme mit dem Internet kann ich keine Spiele mehr Zocken? Toll, was ein mist! Außerdem kaufe ich mir nur noch Spiele wo ich vorher genau weiß wie sie werden. 

Bei BF3 ist es auch so eine sache, aber naja, wozu gibt es Software die das gegenteil kann? Ich Zocke die Beta und weiß jetzt schon, dass das richtige einfach hammer wird, wie damals bei BF2. Außerdem zocken das viele meiner Freunde auch und von daher ist man schon mehr oder weniger dazu gezwungen es zu kaufen 



pibels94 schrieb:


> bei CoD doch auch


 
CoD Story? CoD ist seit MW einfach nur noch müll! Das geht damit Berg ab wie mit Ubisoft meiner Meinung nach. Battlefield bietet da schon deutlich mehr und deutlich bessere Sachen. Einfach unerreichbar für CoD.


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Jan565 schrieb:


> CoD Story? CoD ist seit MW einfach nur noch müll! Das geht damit Berg ab wie mit Ubisoft meiner Meinung nach. Battlefield bietet da schon deutlich mehr und deutlich bessere Sachen. Einfach unerreichbar für CoD.


 
Geschmackssache  für mich ist ein Kaufgrund bei CoD die Story, ich find sie hammer  

aber CoD sollte hier nicht das Thema sein ^^


----------



## Xel'Naga (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ich sehe mich bestätigt, den ich habe mir noch *niemals* Spiele gekauft die eine dauerhafte I-Net Verbindung zwingend vorschreibt, und ich werde es auch niemals tun !!
Es gibt auch zum Glück nur relativ wenige davon, die meisten Spiele davon sind eh Schrott.
Ich bin mit jedem Kopierschutz einverstanden, Online Aktivieren, DVD im Laufwerk usw... aber ein Internetzwang ist die Spitze des erträglichen.

@Veriquitas 
Das du gekauft bist sieht wohl inzwischen jeder, wenn das nicht der Fall ist bist du einfach nur ein fanatischer Onlinespieler. 
Bei jeder Diskussion egal bei welchem Spiel verteidigst du den Onlinezwang, schon fast krankhaft, entweder bekommst du Vergünstigungen die diesen Totalitären Kopierschutz einsetzt oder du arbeitest bei einer dieser Firmen ...


----------



## fac3l3ss (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



pibels94 schrieb:


> bei CoD doch auch


 Ich übersehe wohl die [IRONIE]-Tags...
CoD spielt man wegen der Action und dem Ballern 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Xel'Naga schrieb:


> Ich sehe mich bestätigt, den ich habe mir noch *niemals* Spiele gekauft die eine dauerhafte I-Net Verbindung zwingend vorschreibt, und ich werde es auch niemals tun !!
> Es gibt auch zum Glück nur relativ wenige davon, die meisten Spiele davon sind eh Schrott.
> Ich bin mit jedem Kopierschutz einverstanden, Online Aktivieren, DVD im Laufwerk usw... aber ein Internetzwang ist die Spitze des erträglichen.
> 
> ...



Ne ich sehe einfach nur beiden Seiten und wo verteidige ich den Kopierschutz von Ubisoft ? Jeder hat ein Recht darauf sein Produkt zu schützen, niemand zwingt es dich zu kaufen auch wenn es für dich nicht verständlich ist ich kann mich mit einer Onlineverbindung zufrieden geben, wenn gewährleistet wird das ich das Spiel tatsächlich spielen kann.


----------



## sputnik1969 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ehm ein Spiel und ein Auto sind zweierlei Autos sind zwingend notwnedig in der heutigen Zeit Beruf etc., Spiele sind zur Unterhaltung da und nicht lebensnotwenig. Es ist auch nicht im Sinne der Entwickler und Publisher das das Game weiterverkauft wird, damit verdienen die ihr Geld.


Ob AUtos zwingend notwendig sind will ich mal stark anzweifeln, zumindest nicht überall... Ich komme bisher gut ohne Auto und sogar ohne Führerschein klar und nein, ich bin keine 17 sondern über 40...



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ja nicht dein Eigentum, deswegen ist es egal was du davon hälst.


Ist es eben NICHT, halte ich nichts davon, kaufe ich es nicht, Basta



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Kann sein das es nach deutschem Recht so ist, wenn du dir aber ein Account erstellst und das jeweilige Spiel darauf registriert ist können die Hersteller den Account auch sperren nach Verkauf. Also kannst du es eigentlich nicht verkaufen da du damit einverstanden warst und es so gesehen Betrug ist.


Ja, und demnächst musst du deinen BMW beim Hersteller registrieren lassen und darfst ihn anschliesend nicht mehr verkaufen...Denn BMW lebt ja auch von ihren verkauften Neuwagen und nicht davon dass jemand einen gebrauchten Wagen kauft...
IMHO ist es Betrug ein Spiel an einen Account zu binden, wenn es nicht fürs Online-Spielen gedacht ist.
Solche Spiele kaufe ich höchstens für <10€, aus Prinzip... Nicht deshalb weil ich spiele weiter verkaufen will, das habe ich noch nie gemacht... Aber ich will es mir auch nicht verbieten lassen oder wenn es verboten ist, dann eben höchstens nen 10er dafür blechen, mehr ist sowas in meinen AUgen eben nicht wert.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Der Unterschied dazu liegt darin das es in vielen Jobs heißt entweder Auto oder da ist die Tür. Erzähl mir was du willst aber Autos und Spiele sind völlig andere Dinge vom Nutzen her...


Klar sind das andere Dinge vom Nutzen her... Aber ich hatte bisher schon öfter Jobs, wo der Boss gerne ein Auto bei mir gesehen hätte... Habe keins und habe die Jobs trotzdem behalten... Aber ich arbeite ja auch nicht als Pizzalieferant...


----------



## sputnik1969 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ne ich sehe einfach nur beiden Seiten und wo verteidige ich den Kopierschutz von Ubisoft ? Jeder hat ein Recht darauf sein Produkt zu schützen, niemand zwingt es dich zu kaufen auch wenn es für dich nicht verständlich ist ich kann mich mit einer Onlineverbindung zufrieden geben, wenn gewährleistet wird das ich das Spiel tatsächlich spielen kann.


Wenn du das denn könntest... ohne laufenden Server kannst du es aber eben NICHT immer und erst recht nicht an einem verregneten Urlaubstag von Hotelzimmer aus, wenn du dort keine vernünftige oder bezahlbare Internetverbindung hast... Schon deshalb sind viele Spiele für mich ein NO-GO, wenn sie mehr als ein Tashcengeld kosten...


----------



## Pravasi (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Der Unterschied dazu liegt darin das es in vielen Jobs heißt entweder Auto oder da ist die Tür. Erzähl mir was du willst aber Autos und Spiele sind völlig andere Dinge vom Nutzen her...


Dann setzt anstelle von Auto einfach mal was anderes ein: Fernseher,Stereoanlage,Bücher,Sportgeräte,Fotoapparate,etc,...
Nix davon brauchst du wirklich.
Also für immer behalten oder wegwerfen. Das ist das Ziel um das es geht. 
Teilentmündigung.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Das überrascht mich schon.
Ich hätte mit 10-20% gerechnet, aber nicht mit 90%!

Edit: Ich habe mal gehört das "Pizza Connection" als Kopierschutz die Anleitung benutzt wo die Rezepte drin stehen.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

@Sputnik 1969

Alleine die Anschaffung eines Autos im Verhältnis zu einem Spiel ist absoluter Quatsch, ganz ehrlich... Du musst dir nicht kaufen was dir nicht gefällt, wo ist das den Betrug ein Spiel an einen Account zu binden ? Als wäre das ein Geheimnis und man wollte nur seine Kunden übers Ohr hauen... Achso du willst dir nichts verbieten lassen was du sowieso nicht tust und unterstützt den Hersteller im Endeffekt doch durch Kauf des Spiels ?


----------



## FKY2000 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



sputnik1969 schrieb:


> Wenn du das denn könntest... ohne laufenden Server kannst du es aber eben NICHT immer und erst recht nicht an einem verregneten Urlaubstag von Hotelzimmer aus, wenn du dort keine vernünftige oder bezahlbare Internetverbindung hast... Schon deshalb sind viele Spiele für mich ein NO-GO, wenn sie mehr als ein Tashcengeld kosten...



So sieht es m.M. nach aus! 
Hätte gerne das aktuelle Silent Hunter v. Ubisoft gekauft und gespielt...Online Zwang und dazu verbuggt ohne Ende = NEIN DANKE !
Hätte gerne Fear 2-3 gespielt...Online Zwang = NEIN DANKE (auch wenn Fear2 hier im Saturn fürn 10er rumliegt)

Ich habe ne 16K Leitung und bin 24/7 on...aber darum geht es doch überhaupt nicht...es geht tatsächlich um das Prinzip und um die unredlichen Methoden der Publisher (nicht Programmierer !!) Weiterverkäufe zu unterbinden und nebenbei das Ganze als Kopierschutzmaßnahme zu beschreiben. Das der ganze Quatsch ruckizucki gehackt wird, weiss auch jeder Publisher. 
Es ist mittlerweile nicht mehr zumutbar, wo man sich überall zwangsweise anmelden und registrieren muss. Steam, Social Club (jaja seit dem Patch hassenichtgesehen nicht mehr), Windows Live, Origin...

Der Oberhammer neulich war mein -bislang gerne gespieltes- NFS Hot Pursuit...das letzte Mal verweigerte das Spiel seinen Dienst: Aktivierungszertifikate abgelaufen !!! Was war passiert? Habe Prozessor und Grafikkarte getauscht...netterweise musste ich dafür jeweils eine von maximal 5 Aktivierungen verwenden...Nun habe ich die Grenze überschritten (War so dreist das Spiel nach BS-Wechsel neu zu installieren) Jetzt soll ich mir von EA 5 "neue" Aktivierungen abholen auf Nachfrage...Sagt mal EA...gehts Euch zu gut, habt ihr zu viele Kunden?? Ich habe das verdammte Spiel gekauft und möchte es solange spielen, wie ich lustig bin, unabhängig von meinen Systemveränderungen...ich habe doch keine verdxxxx Konsole ! Also wars das mit unserer Freundschaft EA !


----------



## plaGGy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Das überrascht mich schon.
> Ich hätte mit 10-20% gerechnet, aber nicht mit 90%!
> 
> Edit: Ich habe mal gehört das "Pizza Connection" als Kopierschutz die Anleitung benutzt wo die Rezepte drin stehen.


 
Gabs da nicht auch mal ein Spiel, wo man mit einer Drehscheibe einen Code bestimmen musste und war das nicht ein Monkey island Teil^^??


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



sputnik1969 schrieb:


> Wenn du das denn könntest... ohne laufenden Server kannst du es aber eben NICHT immer und erst recht nicht an einem verregneten Urlaubstag von Hotelzimmer aus, wenn du dort keine vernünftige oder bezahlbare Internetverbindung hast... Schon deshalb sind viele Spiele für mich ein NO-GO, wenn sie mehr als ein Tashcengeld kosten...


 
Ich kann dir ein gutes Beispiel nennen ich spiele Sc 2 seit Release und das nur Online selbst den Singleplayer spiele ich online und ich hatte bisher nie Probleme, da die Server rund um die uhr erreichbar sind und nur zu Wartungszeiten nicht gespielt werden kann. Die Ausfälle der Server sind so gering das die schon garnicht mehr nennenswert sind, da wurde ich weder betrogen noch gegeängelt oder sonst igrendnen Quatsch.


----------



## sega1 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Dann setzt anstelle von Auto einfach mal was anderes ein: Fernseher,Stereoanlage,Bücher,Sportgeräte,Fotoapparate,etc,...
> Nix davon brauchst du wirklich.
> Also für immer behalten oder wegwerfen. Das ist das Ziel um das es geht.
> Teilentmündigung.



Software ist was anderes als ein Auto oder eine Stereoanlage. Versuch doch mal, dein Auto in dein DVD Laufwerk zu legen und es zu kopieren. Oder Lade dir einen Funktionierenden Fernseher runter. 

Software (Nutzunglizenz) ist halt was anderes als Physisch greifbare Dinge.


----------



## sputnik1969 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> @Sputnik 1969
> 
> Alleine die Anschaffung eines Autos im Verhältnis zu einem Spiel ist absoluter Quatsch, ganz ehrlich...


OK, nehmen wir anstelle des Autos ein Buch oder eine Audio-CD, die ich nur auf einem bestimmten Player bei mir zu hause abspielen kann: Kommt mir nicht in den Einkaufswagen, ende



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Du musst dir nicht kaufen was dir nicht gefällt,


Mach iche auch nicht, und viele andere auch nicht, deshalb dieser extreme Einbruch beim Umsatz


> wo ist das den Betrug ein Spiel an einen Account zu binden ? Als wäre das ein Geheimnis und man wollte nur seine Kunden übers Ohr hauen...


Nicht übers Ohr hauen, aber eben auch nicht in seinem Interesse handeln sondern nur im Interesse des eigenen Geldbeutels.


> Achso du willst dir nichts verbieten lassen was du sowieso nicht tust und unterstützt den Hersteller im Endeffekt doch durch Kauf des Spiels ?


Ich habe z.B. GTA4 erst gekauft, als ich es für 7,50€ bei Steam bekommen habe, soviel bin ich dann ja bereit auszugeben, mehr aber eben nicht wirklich...
BF3 würde mich sehr reizen, aber solange das nicht für unter 10€ rausgehauen wird kommt es nicht auf meinen Rechner, es sei denn sie überdenken den Onlinezwang und lassen die FInger von der Liste der bei mir installierten Software.


----------



## sputnik1969 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich kann dir ein gutes Beispiel nennen ich spiele Sc 2 seit Release und das nur Online selbst den Singleplayer spiele ich online und ich hatte bisher nie Probleme, da die Server rund um die uhr erreichbar sind und nur zu Wartungszeiten nicht gespielt werden kann. Die Ausfälle der Server sind so gering das die schon garnicht mehr nennenswert sind, da wurde ich weder betrogen noch gegeängelt oder sonst igrendnen Quatsch.


Ich arbeite den lieben langen Tag und habe nicht immer beliebig Zeit dann zu spielen, wenn der Server on ist oder ich Internet habe... Ich will auch während der Bahnfahrt spielen können, wenn ich KEIN Internet habe, denn gerade dann habe ich dafür Zeit. Oder wenn ich auf Dienstreise bin abends im Hotel, aber nicht jedes Hotel hat bezahlbaren Internetzugang und auch UMTS ist nicht überall wirklich vorhanden, nicht mal in Großstädten wie Frankfurt am Main (was habe ich da gekotzt) und in der Bahn bricht die UMTS-Verbindung dauernd ab.
Wenn du dich nicht gegängelt fühlst ist das dein ding, ich fühle mich gegängelt und bezahle nicht noch mal extra dafür... Je größer die EInschränkungen umso geringer der Preis, den ich bereit bin dafür zu bezahlen


----------



## Xel'Naga (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich kann dir ein gutes Beispiel nennen ich spiele Sc 2 seit Release und das nur Online selbst den Singleplayer spiele ich online und ich hatte bisher nie Probleme, da die Server rund um die uhr erreichbar sind und nur zu Wartungszeiten nicht gespielt werden kann. Die Ausfälle der Server sind so gering das die schon garnicht mehr nennenswert sind, da wurde ich weder betrogen noch gegeängelt oder sonst igrendnen Quatsch.


 
Ja klar, und die immer neuen Nutzungsbestimmungen die aktualisiert werden das Blizzard/Activision alle Privaten Daten verkaufen und verwenden kann wie es ihnen passt ist nichts negatives in deinen Augen ? Denn wenn man dem nicht zustimmt kann man nicht mehr spielen  egal ob Online oder Offline, dass sind genau Sachen die einen Onlinezwang so negativ machen, die macht die die Erzeuger haben um zu bekommen was sie wollen, das würde ohne Internetzwang nicht funktionieren.
Und wer will sich bitte an Serverzeiten richten  egal wie kurz oder selten die Ausfälle sind, bei jedem kleinen Serverproblem die das Spiel oder der eigene Anbieter hat kann/wird was negatives beim Spieler passieren.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

In dem Fall wäre der Offlinemodus verfügbar. Aber man kann es auch nicht jedem recht machen, ich meine ich kann zb. auch nicht The Witcher 2 spielen da die Hardwareanforderungen meine übersteigen. Zumindest so das ich da keinen Kompromis eingehen will, ich kann jetzt auch nicht sagen Cd Projekt Red die Anforderungen sind zu hoch das finde ich *******. Weil ich jetzt für ein Spiel aufrüsten müsste, weil der rest der an Spielen rauskommt nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit ist. Ich kann damit leben, auch wenn ich den ersten teil geliebt habe. Ich akzeptiere das, nur manche Leute rasten ja schon förmlich aus wegen Kleinigkeiten und das ist eine Sache die kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen.

@ Xel Weil du ja tatsächlich soviel Acht auf deine Daten gibst hast du dir das Spiel ja auch gekauft.


----------



## hl. Geist (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das ist nemlich der Punkt man wird schon als dumm abgestempelt wenn man sich Spiele tatsächlich im Laden oder per paypal was auch immer runterladet.


 
Interessanter Punkt... wobei ich eher an der Intelligenz dessen zweifeln würde, der sich von der Meinung solcher Leute beeinflussen lässt bzw. denen ihre Argumentation nicht um die Ohren haut, sorry.


----------



## BxBender (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das Raubkopien einen positiven Effekt haben sehe ich anders als würden die meisten die die Raubkopien als Demo sehen sich tatsächlich das Spiel kaufen das muss man erstmal beweisen. Wenn man etwas umsonst bekommt was man gut findet, gibt es keinen Grund dafür Geld zu bezahlen so denkt der Mensch nunmal. Es gibt genug Leute in meinem Umfeld die kaufen garnichts weil sie es umsonst bekommen und diese meinen ich hab nen Vogel da ich mir die Spiele kaufe.


 
Da bin ich anderer Meinung.
In meinem Umkreis kaufen sich alle mehr Games.
Ich selbst habe mir schon viele Spiele nur aus dem einen Grund gekauft, eben weil ich diese länger Testen konnte.
Was man nicht mag, löscht man schließlich schnell wieder.
Kann man nicht testen, so kauft man nur die dicken Blockbuster.
Aber das Titel wie z.B. RUSE, Majesty 2 und Demigod richtig rocken können, das hätte ich nach einem Testbericht und einer evtl. vorhandenen Demo niemals für möglich gehalten.
Bei RUSe ist es sogar so komisch gelaufen, da haben ein Kumpel udn ich uns auf der Gamescom vom Entwickler das Spiel vorführen lassen.
Wir beide (mehr C&C Lager) meinten, dass es für uns bestimtm nichts wäre, eher was für unseren anderen Kumpel (Taktikgames).
Das Ende vom Lied ist, wir haben es ihm empfohlen, aber er mag es nach dem Kauf nicht weiter spielen. Wir jedoch bekommen davon nicht mehr genug.
So hat der Entwickler gleich 3 mal Geld bekommen, wonach er ansonsten nicht einmal abkassiert hätte.
Nur mal so als positives Beispiel.
Natürlich haben die ganzen Andersdenker auch irgendwie Recht, dass man wegen der ganzen Rumkopiererei leicht in Versuchung kommt, die Dinger einfach durchzuspielen und dann nicht zu kaufen.
Aber da muss man dann halt zu sich ehrlich sein und sagen, dass man den Entwickler auch finanziell ein wenig unterstützen muss, wenn man vielleicht noch einen weiteren Teil von dem Spiel haben möchte. Vor allem kleine Firmen sind da schnell am Rande des finanziellen Ruins.
Was nützen einem schließlich 10 "gratis" Games, wenn es danach keine weiteren gibt?
Das steht übrigens auch immer bei den Szene-Releases drinne, dass man sich die Games bei Gefallen kaufen soll.
Das vielleicht Schüler wegen Geldknappheit dann doch eher meistens keine Spiele kaufen, kann ich auch noch nachvollziehen.
Aber wie ich schon sagte, ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Geldumsatz insgesamt durch solche Testversionen gestiegen ist.
Was gegenüber damals vor 10 oder gar 20 Jahren auch mit daran liegt, dass es jetzt oft Multiplayergefechte nur noch Online gibt.
Alleine deswegen muss man sich solche Spiele auch kaufen.
Aber die ganz oben genannten Games z.B. wären so sonst niemals in meinem Regal gelandet.


----------



## FKY2000 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Es geht doch gar nicht nur um die Kopierschutzmaßnahmen...(was hier auch nicht der alleinige Grund f. den Umsatzrückgang bei Ubisoft ist)

Es ist das Gesamtpaket, welches bei ganz vielen Softwareprodukten einfach nicht mehr stimmt:
Es fängt mit Online- und tlw. Registrierungszwang an. 
Geht dann oft mit der eigentlichen Qualität weiter (Bugs die erst gepatcht werden müssen, kürzer werdende Spielzeiten, liebloses Gamedesign fängt oft schon bei der Verpackung an!). 
Der Trend der "kostenpflichtigen" DLCs setzt dann in einigen Games/Genres noch einen oben drauf !
[Vom Support der Publisher mal ganz zu schweigen...Gruß an EA !!]
Und das ganze dann für 50+X Euro !! 

Vielleicht liegts daran, das "Schlag auf Schlag" in immer kürzer werdenden Abständen Fortsetzungen und Add-ons auf den Markt geworfen werden müssen (vom Kunden so gewollt, weil nachgefragt?), um die Kuh zu melken, solange sie noch Milch gibt. Aber ob die Milch dadurch besser wird ?? 

Ist wie die Griechenlandkrise...Was will man machen? Keine Games mehr zum Vollpreis kaufen...PC wird immer unattraktiver als Plattform...weiterkaufen als wär nix...Bestätigung für die Publisher !! Teufelskreis !


----------



## Jan565 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Was ist denn in 20 Jahren wenn man das Spiel mal wieder spielen will? Kein Server mehr da wo man sich damit einloggen kann damit man es Spielen kann. Super! Ich Zocke heute noch Games die vor über 20Jahren auf den Markt kamen und ist für ein wichter Punkt. 

AC2 hätte ich mir echt gerne gekauft und auch den Nachfolger, aber auf DRM habe ich keine lust. Das Spiel ist richtig gut von der Story, aber so nicht!


----------



## MaxNag (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Abgesehen davon, dass SC2 als Beispiel für online Zwang nicht das beste ist, da man den kompletten Singleplayer offline Spielen kann nach einer Registration, und man nur für den Multiplayer online sin muss, würde ich gerne mal wissen, warum in aller Welt man erwartet, wenn man solch einen Kopierschutz ins Leben ruft, das dann die Verkaufszahlen steigen? Ganz klar macht man es dem Käufer nur schwerer, unangenehmer und unpraktischer, während der illegale Kopierer all diese Probleme nicht hat, er muss keinen Account erstellen, sich nicht nach Servern richten, hat alle Vorteile(außer auto patchen :schief auch, die dieser DRM bringen soll, außerdem ist das ja wohl bei weitem kein unüberwindbarer Kopierschutz, und war somit auch nach kürzester Zeit geknackt, wodruch das Spiel ja dann doch wieder illegal verbreitet werden kann, und dem DRM jegliche Begründung fehlt. 

Und mein Hypothetischer Freund(man darf hier doch nicht darüber reden, was man alles illegals gemacht hat oder?  ) hat sich auch Crysis+Warhead, alle COh teile und Stalker sowie Stronghold und SC2 oder auch Dead Space und TCRBV runtergeladen, um es am Ende zu kaufen, und andere Spiele runtergeladen, um sich diese dann für PS3 zu kaufen (Brotherhood) und dann noch wieder andere einfach nur dreckig zu finden, und sie im Regal liegen zu lassen, und um sich drüber zu freuen, keine 50€ für son dreck auszugeben ( Supreme commander 2...) 

Ich selber sehe deswegen kein Problem mit dem Raubkopieren, was nebenbei das wohl Grässlichste Wort der Welt ist, da Raub: 

das gewaltsame Wegnehmen, das Rauben; juristisch: die Wegnahme einer fremden beweglichen Sache durch Gewalt gegen eine Person oder unter Androhung einer gegenwärtigen Gefahr für Leib und Leben mit der Absicht, die Sache sich oder einem Dritten rechtswidrig zuzueignen (§ 249 StGB)
Quelle: Google

MfG von Max und seinem Hypothetischem Freund...


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Wenn du den vollen Umfang von Sc 2 willst musst du es auch kaufen da hilft dir auch kein Crack oder sonstwas.


----------



## Castor_23 (10. Oktober 2011)

mich freut es auch für unkende dass sie die Rechnung für ihren DRM-Wahnsinn kassieren. Mein einziges Ubi-Game seit Anno 1404 war R.U.S.E welches ohne diesen Schwachsinn auskam.


----------



## Jan565 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Mein letztes Ubisoft Game war Far Cry 2. Seit dem habe ich mir keins mehr von denen gekauft. Warum auch? DRM nein danke!


----------



## MaxNag (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn du den vollen Umfang von Sc 2 willst musst du es auch kaufen da hilft dir auch kein Crack oder sonstwas.


 
abgesehen davon, dass das keinesfalls im entferntesten das war, worauf ich hinaus wollte, und der ganze Beitrag somit offensichtlich sein Ziel verfehlt hat, gibt es einen Lan Crack, der über Hamachi Spielbar ist, und man somit doch alle Funktionen des Spiels hat, und zusätzlich das offline-Multiplayer Spielen....


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ich hab mir das einfach mal erspart weil mir das zu anstrengend darüber zu diskutieren was Raub ist und was nicht das interessiert nemlich überhaupt nicht...
Dann zeig mir mal jemanden der in der Sc 2 ladder spielt ohne das original.


----------



## MaxNag (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das einfach mal erspart weil mir das zu anstrengend darüber zu diskutieren was Raub ist und was nicht das interessiert nemlich überhaupt nicht...
> Dann zeig mir mal jemanden der in der Sc 2 ladder spielt ohne das original.


 
Du verstehst in keinster Weise, worauf ich hinaus wollte. Du denkst, es geht mir um "was ist Raub und was nicht", das fand ich nur interessant, außerdem Diskutiert man nicht, wenn einer vollkommen recht hat, es ist nun mal ein Modewort. Des weiteren denkst du, ich sei der Meinung, sc2 zu kaufen Lohnt sich nicht oder sonst was, was auch 1. Falsch ist 2. gar nicht zu dem Gehört was ich eigentlich meinte und 3. ich bereits getan habe und 4. hier überhaupt nicht Thema ist und 5. ich es nur Schwachsinnig fand, als DRM Titel, den du "besitzt" und nutzt SC2 heranzuziehen, da dieser DRM dort nicht der gleiche des  Ubi-Launchers ist.
Es ging mir um das Spiel runterladen um es zu testen Argument, was deiner Ansicht nach völlig Falsch und erlogen ist, für "meinen Hypothetischem Freund" aber vollkommen in Ordnung ist, und keinerlei Problem sein sollte, und wodurch dann natürlich auch die Unmengen an Verkaufs und Geldeinbußungen durch eben dieses Raubkopieren vollkommen unwahr ist. Habe mal so einen Brief gesehen, für ein Spiel das runtergeladen wurde (jetzt über das Torrentnetzwerk für dieses Beispiel) wird für JEDEN der mit geuploadet hat jeder der von Diesem runtergeladen hat einmal Gezählt.
Eine einfache, Beispielhafte Rechnung:
Das Spiel ist auf einem PC, dieser Verteilt es an 10 weitere, das wären laut deren Rechnung 11*50€(550€) dann wird das noch einmal von jedem der 10 zu den anderen 9 noch einmal gerechnet, und von jedem dieser 9 der 10 verbleibenden auch noch einmal, zu den gleichen 9, die aber schon bei dem 1. eigentlich drin sind. Das wären dann 10* an 9 Leute = 90 Menschen und dann 90*50€+11*50€(5050€). Das ist natürlich der gigantische, nicht existente Potentielle Gewinn, das wahrscheinlich nicht eingenommen wurde, was 1. nicht Bewiesen ist und 2 evtl sogar doch eingenommen wurde(jedenfalls von den ersten 550€)


----------



## Rudiratlos (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



sega1 schrieb:


> Software ist was anderes als ein Auto oder eine Stereoanlage. Versuch doch mal, dein Auto in dein DVD Laufwerk zu legen und es zu kopieren. Oder Lade dir einen Funktionierenden Fernseher runter.
> 
> Software (Nutzunglizenz) ist halt was anderes als Physisch greifbare Dinge.


 
darum geht es doch garnicht, es geht um das wie nicht um das was !

und wenn ich etwas Käuflich erwerbe, will ich auch bestimmen ob ich es behalte oder Verkaufe, das hat nichts mir Kopieren zu tun!


----------



## Stricherstrich (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

ich denke eher 90% Umsatz nur für den Pc.
Sonst wären die ja schon pleite.


----------



## plaGGy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Denke wir müssen uns hier nicht darüber unterhalten, ob ein Multiplayertitel, der eine PvP-Ladder mit dynamischem Ligen-System hat online-fähig sein muss oder nicht (oder sein darf....) ---> WoW setzt das voraus, da weiß ich, das wenn ich das spielen will, das es im internet passiert. Ich kaufe mir das Spiel also mit der Intention, es auch Online zu nutzen. Das selbe in Grün bei Sc2, wobei mir da das System auch aufstößt, das ich den SP nicht offline nutzen kann (oder konnte), da war halt Bnet 1 deutlich komfortabler.

Das ist aber auch schon alles, was ich einsehe. Das man mir aber vorschreibt, für ein reines SP-Game (z.B. AC) immer online zu sein, finde ich auch im zeitalter von Flatrate (und ich bin fast den ganzen Tag on) einfach nicht richtig. ich muss ein Spiel, das mir online keinen Mehrnutzen bietet, online spielen 

Sorry, ist ein Nogo. Da könnte der Hersteller meines Herdes mir auch sagen, egal wieviel zu kochen willst, es müssen immer alle 4 Herdplatten eingeschaltet sein!


----------



## Xel'Naga (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Das selbe in Grün bei Sc2, wobei mir da das System auch aufstößt, das ich den SP nicht offline nutzen kann (oder konnte)


 Man kann den Einzelspieler Normal (also Offline) spielen ...


----------



## bofferbrauer (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Der Kunde ist *eher* bereit, für ein gutes Produkt zu zahlen, aber oft nicht mal das. Ich kenne genug Leute, die sich wirklich alles illegal laden, egal ob PC, Xbox, Wii, oder sonst was.
> 
> Wenn man etwas gratis bekommt, interessiert es viele nicht zu bezahlen, vor allem da man so gut wie gar nicht erwischt wird.
> 
> Ich wurde selber schon ein paar mal gefragt, wieso ich für die Sachen zahle, da ich neben Games auch noch ne Film- und CD-Sammlung habe, natürlich alles original.


 
Geht mir genauso. Vor allem Menschen mit riesigen DS Raubkopiersammlungen auf SD Karten, die sie niemals alle überhaupt mal anspielen werden, sind mir bekannt.

Allerdings kenne ich auch genug Personen die man als ehrliche Käufer bezeichnen könnte, sich allerdings ein Spiel von Ubisoft (meist Spore) illegal runtergeladen haben nur um eben dem zu restriktiven DRM zu entgehen. So gesehen hat DRM genau das gegenteil von dem geleistet, was es eigentlich tun sollte: es hat aus ehrlichen Käufern Raubkopierer gemacht, wenn auch eventuell nur als einmaliger effekt


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Und vor einem halben Jahr hieß es noch, DRM sei ein voller Erfolg  naja, Hochmut kommt eben vor dem Fall.
Ganz so selbstsicher wie einst präsentiert sich Ubisoft auch nicht mehr. Woher das nur kommt? 
Vielleicht merken sie jetzt endlich mal, das diese Kundenverar ihr Kopierschutz doch nicht die richtige Lösung ist. Das hätte ich ihnen zwar auch früher sagen können, aber wer sich solange der Community so strikt verschließt, dem kann man eben auch nicht mehr helfen. Wenn sie jetzt auch noch genug Hirn zeigen, um zu merken, dass der Ubi-Launcher und ihr DRM für diese Absatzmisere verantwortlich sind um ihn danach zu kicken und sich erstmal in einer Pressekonferenz an allen PC-Spielern entschuldigen, dann kommt vielleicht mal wieder ein Spiel von Ubisoft ins Haus - evtl. die Assassin's Creed-Reihe, die ich bisher erfolgreich boykottiert habe. Aber nur, wenn ich danach keinerlei Onlinezwang und keinerlei Aktivierung in meinen Spielen habe. Jetzt sind sie vielleicht zu arrogant oder zu schockiert, ihren Fehler einzusehen, aber das  wird garantiert nicht spurlos an ihnen vorbeigehen. Entweder, sie  schieben weiterhin alles auf die bösen Raubkopierer und gehen zu Grunde,  oder sie überdenken ihre Prinzipien.

Vielen Dank an alle hier, die Ubisoft ebenfalls boykottiert haben! Ganz große Nummer! 
Der Kunde ist König... und wenn nicht, dann bin ich eben kein Kunde.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Xel'Naga (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle hier, die Ubisoft ebenfalls boykottiert haben! Ganz große Nummer!


 
Gern geschehen, habe ich mit vergnügen gemacht


----------



## Someguy123 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ich kaufe seit Jahren keine PC Spiele mehr. Das wäre einfach zu viel Geld, das ich nicht besitze.

Solange es Raubkopien gibt (Siedler 7 wurde trotz aggressivem DRM nach 2 Tagen von Razor1911 gecrackt), freut mich das, wenn nicht, dann spiele ich eben keine PC Spiele mehr, oder nur noch kostenlose.

Das mit der Mundpropaganda stimmt aber, ich habe gute Spiele immer Freunden empfohlen, die dann gern auch mal zur Geldbörse griffen. Kann man also sehen wie man will


----------



## Juzamdjinn (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

spiele mit "normalen" kopierschutz werden gekauft, drm = raubko.... ehhh nicht gekauft. drm zu kaufen und danach cracken zu müssen ist lächerlich...


----------



## Iceananas (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Tja, ich habe Ubisoft zwar vorher schon nicht gemocht, doch gute Titel habe ich trotzdem gespielt.

Aber nach dieser DRM Aktion habe ich die auch komplett boykottiert. Onlinezwang wenn ich ein Spiel, das ich gekauft habe spielen möchte? Gehts den Herren noch gut? 

Jetzt haben sie die Quittung!


----------



## sega1 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> darum geht es doch garnicht, es geht um das wie nicht um das was !
> 
> und wenn ich etwas Käuflich erwerbe, *will ich auch bestimmen ob ich es behalte oder Verkaufe*, das hat nichts mir Kopieren zu tun!



Schon mal die AGB´s bei einem Spiel (auch eins ohne Steam, Launcher oder sonnst was) oder einer Software durchgelesen? 

Du erhältst nur eine Nutzungsrecht, was du damit anstellst entscheidet der Hersteller. Das gilt nicht für den Datenträger, was blöd ist... Aber naja. 

Und der vergleich mit dem kopieren sollte nur zeigen, das Software was anderes ist als Physische Dinge. Vergleiche mit diesen sind nicht wirklich möglich.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Wenn die AGB nicht außen an der Packung klebt ist sie in DE ungültig!
Das gilt auch für EULAs.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie fände ich es schon lustig, wenn Ubisoft jetzt die PC Abteilung dicht macht.


----------



## plaGGy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



sega1 schrieb:


> Schon mal die AGB´s bei einem Spiel (auch eins ohne Steam, Launcher oder sonnst was) oder einer Software durchgelesen?
> 
> Du erhältst nur eine Nutzungsrecht, was du damit anstellst entscheidet der Hersteller. Das gilt nicht für den Datenträger, was blöd ist... Aber naja.
> 
> Und der vergleich mit dem kopieren sollte nur zeigen, das Software was anderes ist als Physische Dinge. Vergleiche mit diesen sind nicht wirklich möglich.



Nur weil es da steht, und die Hersteller es gerne so hätten, ist es damit in Deutschland noch lange nicht gesetztlich bindend.
Das wäre es nur, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, das vor dem Kauf am Objekt nachzuvollziehen.
Ergo müsste es auf der packung stehen, oder ein Internethändler müsste es dir vor dem Kauf sagen/ dich explizit darauf hinweisen.
Und das wird auch net ausgehebelt, bloß weil das in Eulas/Agbs steht^^. Rechte können in Deutschland nur zugunsten des Bürgers/Verbauchers vom GG, BGB, HGB oder sonstigen Abweichen. Anderweitige Bestimmungen sind bis auf weiteres erstmal rechtlich nicht wirksam.


----------



## Dynamitarde (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ich würde eher 36 Prozent sagen.
Siehste hier:Spiel-Publisher Ubisoft: Quartalsumsatz gesunken


----------



## spionkaese (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Irgendwie fände ich es schon lustig, wenn Ubisoft jetzt die PC Abteilung dicht macht.


 Ich nicht 
Erst müssen sie die AC Reihe zu Ende führen, dann ists mir egal.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nicht
> Erst müssen sie die AC Reihe zu Ende führen, dann ists mir egal.



Richtig. Und für Splinter Cell wäre es auch schade.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ubi Soft ist ein Publisher, die können nicht einfach die PC Sparte dicht machen.


----------



## scythe92 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

90% ist aber ziemlich heftig, entlassungen sind da ja schon vorprogrammiert...


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ubi Soft ist ein Publisher, die können nicht einfach die PC Sparte dicht machen.



Nein, Ubisoft ist Entwickler und Publisher. Assassin's Creed ist eine Eigenproduktion (Ubisoft Montreal), und dementsprechend könnten sie die PC-Entwicklung von AC einstellen. Gleiches gilt auch für Splinter Cell.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

das letzte ubi spiel war prince of persia, der teil der extra ohne drm rausgebracht wurde.
seitdem habe ich jeden ubisoft titelt entweder wegen ihrem online drm shice zurückgeschickt oder gar nicht erst bestellt, egal wie sehr es gejuckt hat, mein geld gibbet nicht für sowas, spiel ich lieber andere spiele die nicht ubi als publisher haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, Ubisoft ist Entwickler und Publisher. Assassin's Creed ist eine Eigenproduktion, und dementsprechend könnten sie die PC-Entwicklung von AC einstellen.


 
Schon klar, aber sie sind eben auch Publisher und ich kann mit nicht vorstellen, dass es Plötzlich kein Anno mehr gibt, nur weil Ubi Soft die PC Ecke entsorgt.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber sie sind eben auch Publisher und ich kann mit nicht vorstellen, dass es Plötzlich kein Anno mehr gibt, nur weil Ubi Soft die PC Ecke entsorgt.



Warum nicht? Falls (!) die 90% stimmen, und die Unterstützung des PCs sich für Ubisoft nicht mehr rechnet, dann lassen sie es eben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Falls (!) die 90% stimmen, und die Unterstützung des PCs sich für Ubisoft nicht mehr rechnet, dann lassen sie es eben.


 
Dann wird aber eher der Entwickler sich einen neuen Publisher suchen.


----------



## sega1 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Wenn die AGB nicht außen an der Packung klebt ist sie in DE ungültig!
> Das gilt auch für EULAs.



Sie sind nicht ungültig, nur unwirksam. Wenn es immer so wäre wie bei Steam, wo auf der Verpackung steht das man sich vorher die AGB´s anschauen soll, sehe die Sache schon wieder anders aus. Ändert aber nichts daran, das es sich nur um ein Nutzungsrecht an der Software handelt die man Kauft.



plaGGy schrieb:


> Nur weil es da steht, und die Hersteller es gerne so hätten, ist es damit in Deutschland noch lange nicht gesetztlich bindend.
> Das wäre es nur, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, das vor dem Kauf am Objekt nachzuvollziehen.
> Ergo müsste es auf der packung stehen, oder ein Internethändler müsste es dir vor dem Kauf sagen/ dich explizit darauf hinweisen.
> Und das wird auch net ausgehebelt, bloß weil das in Eulas/Agbs steht^^. Rechte können in Deutschland nur zugunsten des Bürgers/Verbauchers vom GG, BGB, HGB oder sonstigen Abweichen. Anderweitige Bestimmungen sind bis auf weiteres erstmal rechtlich nicht wirksam.


 
In DE nicht wirksam in der bisherigen form (Ausnahme Steam-Games). Aber wie oben schon erwähnt, man erwirbt nur ein Nutzungsrecht, auch in DE.


----------



## Dynamitarde (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann wird aber eher der Entwickler sich einen neuen Publisher suchen.


Der gehört doch Ubisoft.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann wird aber eher der Entwickler sich einen neuen Publisher suchen.


 
Bei Anno:
Erst mal einen neuen finden. Und wenn die Rechte für das Game bei Ubi liegen, dann war es das erst mal mit dem Game.

Bei AC und SC:
Eigenentwicklungen. Wenn die (PC) Studios geschlossen werden, dann werden sie halt geschlossen. Für Konsole würden die Games ja weiter erscheinen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei Anno:
> Erst mal einen neuen finden. Und wenn die Rechte für das Game bei Ubi liegen, dann war es das erst mal mit dem Game.



Nicht unbedingt, Ubi Soft will auch Geld verdienen also werden die Studios verkauft und die Rechte ebenso.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei AC und SC:
> Eigenentwicklungen. Wenn die (PC) Studios geschlossen werden, dann werden sie halt geschlossen. Für Konsole werden die Games ja weiter erscheinen.


 
Wenn du das dann eben spielen willst, musst du dir die Konsolen Version kaufen, ich denke kaum, dass das Ubi Soft was ausmacht.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, Ubi Soft will auch Geld verdienen also werden die Studios verkauft und die Rechte ebenso.



Es gab schon Versionen für NDS und Wii. Also könnte man die Serie problemlos für die Konsolen adaptieren, und den PC links liegen lassen. Das Entwicklerstudio von Anno gehört Ubi übrigens zu 30%.



> Wenn du das dann eben spielen willst, musst du dir die Konsolen Version kaufen, ich denke kaum, dass das Ubi Soft was ausmacht.



Ich habe auch nichts anderes behauptet.
Aber für die Spiele als solches wäre es schade, wenn es keine PC Versionen mehr geben würde.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2011)

AC habe ich die ersten beiden Teile für 25€ auf der PS3 und den dritten Teil könnte ich mir ausleihen, also können die ruhig dicht machen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ubisoft wurde dieses Jahr 25 Jahre alt, ist also der dienstältester Hersteller das wird man nur wenn man kluge und durchdachte Entscheidungen trifft
Und 90% Umsaatzeinbußen stimmt einfach nicht.
Nennt man wohl Internet Märchen


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Und 90% Umsaatzbußen stimmt einfach nicht.
> Nennt man wohl Internet Märchen


 
Das denke ich unter dem Strich auch.


----------



## Dynamitarde (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das denke ich unter dem Strich auch.


 Es sind nämlich nur *36 Prozent Umsatzeinbußen*


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Es sind nämlich nur *36 Prozent Umsatzeinbußen*


 
Und wer sagt, dass das nur an dem Kopierschutzsystem liegt?
Das kann viele Gründe haben.


----------



## Dynamitarde (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wer sagt, dass das nur an dem Kopierschutzsystem liegt?
> Das kann viele Gründe haben.



Außerdem frage ich mich woher die Zahl stammt


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wer sagt, dass das nur an dem Kopierschutzsystem liegt?
> Das kann viele Gründe haben.


 Das hängt alles zusammen.
1. DRM
2. keine Demos
3. Spiele Serien wie z.b. Die Siedler werden schlechter
4. leider fast nur noch Konsolen Umsetzungen
usw.


----------



## spionkaese (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Nailgun schrieb:


> AC habe ich die ersten beiden Teile für 25€ auf der PS3 und den dritten Teil könnte ich mir ausleihen, also können die ruhig dicht machen.


Und wie willst du das Spiel ausleihn wenn Ubisoft vor Release zumacht


----------



## plaGGy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Und wie willst du das Spiel ausleihn wenn Ubisoft vor Release zumacht



Naja, das Spiel ist fast fertig, also wäre es ein größerer Verlust, es abzuschreiben, als selbst den wenigen Ertrag mitzunehmen, den es noch bringen würde. Und mal ehrlich, welches Spiel will Ubisoft denn verkaufen, wenn nicht das wohl finale AC?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Und wie willst du das Spiel ausleihn wenn Ubisoft vor Release zumacht


 
Die Konsolen Version gibts ja weiterhin.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2011)

Na ja, pleite gehen wird Ubi wohl kaum. AC Brotherhood hat sich nur für die Konsolen bis Ende 2010 6.5 Mio. mal verkauft.


----------



## axxo (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Finde ich einerseits gut, das Ubisoft die Quittung für das DRM bekommt, aber andererseits müssen wir das am Ende wieder ausbaden, weil Ubisoft verlegt nunmal viele Titel, die ich mir zumindest auf jeden Fall zulegen möchte(z.B. das nächste Anno,Siedler) und ich nun befürchte das die Qualität leidet wenn man nicht mehr soviel Geld zur Produktion über hat(mal mit ganz einfachen Worten ausgedrückt).


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2011)

axxo schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich einerseits gut, das Ubisoft die Quittung für das DRM bekommt, aber andererseits müssen wir das am Ende wieder ausbaden, weil Ubisoft verlegt nunmal viele Titel, die ich mir zumindest auf jeden Fall zulegen möchte(z.B. das nächste Anno,Siedler) und ich nun befürchte das die Qualität leidet wenn man nicht mehr soviel Geld zur Produktion über hat(mal mit ganz einfachen Worten ausgedrückt).



Das ist der Haken an der Sache.
Ubisoft möchte seine Titel mit einem aggressiven DRM vor illegalem Kopieren schützen, was dazu führt, dass PC Spieler Ubisoft Games boykottieren, was zu Umsatzeinbußen führt, was allerschlimmstenfalls dazu führen kann, dass Ubi nicht mehr für den PC entwickelt.
Unter dem Strich also eine Situation, in der niemand gewinnen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ich boykottiere Ubi Soft DRM System und kaufe keine Ubi Soft Games mehr. 

Mir doch egal, ob es dann keine Games mehr für den PC gibt, aber anderen Publishern wird dadurch klar werden, dass das der falsche Weg ist und letztendlich wird auch Ubi Soft das einsehen, denn auch wenn sie mit Konsolen mehr Geld verdienen, beim PC verdienen sie auch was und das Geld fehlt dann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie willst du das Spiel ausleihn wenn Ubisoft vor Release zumacht


Sorry, hab vergessen, dass Brotherhood nicht der dritte Teil ist. 

Für die Konsole werden sie ja weiter entwickeln und das reicht mir. 

@quanti
Nächstes Jahr können sie dann auch auf der Wii U ihre Games raus bringen, das gleicht das Fehlen der PC Abteilung wieder aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Für die Konsole werden sie ja weiter entwickeln und das reicht mir.


 
Eben und da sie sowieso völlig gleich aussehen, macht es keinen Unterschied.


----------



## McClaine (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

super User News und super News.
Was soll man dazu noch schreiben, ich finds einfach super und hoffentlich sehen die Hersteller bzw Puplisher wie Ubisoft, es endlich ein, das es den Spielern um Qualität geht und nicht um Online Gängelung, Accountbindung oder DLC Schrott...


aber 90% sind schon sehr unrealistisch... ich denke es bewegt sich im Rahmen von 20-50%


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Mir doch egal, ob es dann keine Games mehr für den PC gibt, aber anderen Publishern wird dadurch klar werden, dass das der falsche Weg ist und letztendlich wird auch Ubi Soft das einsehen, denn auch wenn sie mit Konsolen mehr Geld verdienen, beim PC verdienen sie auch was und das Geld fehlt dann.



Das bleibt abzuwarten.
Es könnte halt auch dazu führen, dass der PC als (letzte) offene Spieleplattform in der Versenkung verschwindet, weil die großen Publisher ihn nicht mehr untertsützen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das bleibt abzuwarten.
> Es könnte halt auch dazu führen, dass der PC als (letzte) offene Spieleplattform in der Versenkung verschwindet, weil die großen Publisher ihn nicht mehr untertsützen.


 
Ist ja auch meine Theorie.
In 10-20 Jahren ist der PC in einer Nische verschwunden. Das Smart Phone ist dann die Spiele Plattform, damit spielt man dann direkt oder nutzt ihn als Controller, die Games kommen aus dem Internet.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja auch meine Theorie.
> In 10-20 Jahren ist der PC in einer Nische verschwunden. Das Smart Phone ist dann die Spiele Plattform, damit spielt man dann direkt oder nutzt ihn als Controller, die Games kommen aus dem Internet.



Ja, das wäre auf jeden Fall denkbar.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2011)

Nö, gesteuert wird per Gedanken, aber die Games kommen schon aus dem Inet.


----------



## Charlie Harper (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist ja auch meine Theorie.
> In 10-20 Jahren ist der PC in einer Nische verschwunden. Das Smart Phone ist dann die Spiele Plattform, damit spielt man dann direkt oder nutzt ihn als Controller, die Games kommen aus dem Internet.


 
Was für ne Horrorvorstellung! Ein Smartphone als Controller, Games aus dem Internet streamen, usw... Wenn das tatäschlich so kommt, dass Maus und Tastatur verschwinden und die Spiele gestreamt werden müssen, dann geb Ich lieber das Zocken auf als mit den Scheiß anzutun!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, gesteuert wird per Gedanken, aber die Games kommen schon aus dem Inet.


 
Das mit den Gedanken ist in 20 Jahren noch nicht drin. 



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Was für ne Horrorvorstellung! Ein Smartphone als Controller, Games aus dem Internet streamen, usw... Wenn das tatäschlich so kommt, dass Maus und Tastatur verschwinden und die Spiele gestreamt werden müssen, dann geb Ich lieber das Zocken auf als mit den Scheiß anzutun!



Der PC ist ja noch ein einer Nische vorhanden, nur gibts eben keine neuen Games mehr, viel niemand mehr entwickelt.
Du kannst also den ganzen, alten Kram in Ruhe mehrmals durchspielen.


----------



## plaGGy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Naja, es wird einfach opensource geben, es sind schon so viele Spiele mit supermächtigen Editoren verfügbar.

Und das mit dem aus dem Internet streamen.... vll in 20 Jahren^^


----------



## Charlie Harper (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Jeden Falls wissen die Publisher jetzt, dass man mit restriktiven DRM-Maßnahmen keine Umsatzsteigerungen erreichen kann 
Die haben wohl auch geglaubt, dass Gamer sowas wie Viecher sind, denen man jeden Fraß vorsetzen kann... Aber selbst die dümmste Sau macht irgendwann einen Bogen um den Trog mit dem Drecksfraß! Gamer sind nun mal keine Mastschweine, die man einsperren und ihnen billigste Kost vorsetzen kann, damit sie sich möglichst ausgiebig ausschlachten lassen.

@plaGGy: Bei der aktuellen Breitbandversorgung kann man das knicken


----------



## matty2580 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

@quantenslipstream:
Ich schließe mich Deiner Vermutung an.
Die Entwicklung geht in Richtung Cloud-Gaming.....
Aber dann ohne mich. Ich habe viele "alte" Spiele, die noch lange Zeit für mich reichen werden.
Verdammtes DRM.., wo wird dass nur enden..?


----------



## Charlie Harper (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



matty2580 schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream:
> Ich schließe mich Deiner Vermutung an.
> Die Entwicklung geht in Richtung Cloud-Gaming.....
> Aber dann ohne mich. Ich habe viele "alte" Spiele, die noch lange Zeit für mich reichen werden.
> Verdammtes DRM.., wo wird dass nur enden..?


 
Du bekommst dann einen Ubisoft-Trojaner auf deinen PC, der dein gesamtes Verhalten analysiert, der deine Webcam und dein Mikro anzapft, der deine Tastatureingaben speichert, usw. Und wenn du Pech hast, wächst dir noch sone Sonde ausm Hintern, so wie bei Eric Cartman!


----------



## spionkaese (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Du bekommst dann einen Ubisoft-Trojaner auf deinen PC, der dein gesamtes Verhalten analysiert, der deine Webcam und dein Mikro anzapft, der deine Tastatureingaben speichert, usw. Und wenn du Pech hast, wächst dir noch sone Sonde ausm Hintern, so wie bei Eric Cartman!


 Nein, da verwechselst du was. Das ist der Bundestrojaner. Ubisoft hat sowas nicht nötig, die kaufen sich die Infos einfach bei Facebook, Google, Microsoft, Apple, Twitter, etc.


----------



## Charlie Harper (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Nein, da verwechselst du was. Das ist der Bundestrojaner. Ubisoft hat sowas nicht nötig, die kaufen sich die Infos einfach bei Facebook, Google, Microsoft, Apple, Twitter, etc.


 
Nene, Ich verwechsle da nix. Die kaufen einfach den Bundestrojaner und implementieren den in ihre Games.


----------



## plaGGy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> @plaGGy: Bei der aktuellen Breitbandversorgung kann man das knicken



Ach, ich hab hier mein DSL 16k, das mit 17k läuft, vma gerne auch schon morgen, wenn ich dann Crysis auf Max Res mit Max AA und DX 10 mit schnittigen 35 FPS spielen kann, auf meinem altem, kultigen Pentium 4 und der guten, riesigen 21' brownschen Röhre 

Naja, 10km haben sie noch immer ISDN als schnellste Verbindung


----------



## Charlie Harper (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Ach, ich hab hier mein DSL 16k, das mit 17k läuft, vma gerne auch schon morgen, wenn ich dann Crysis auf Max Res mit Max AA und DX 10 mit schnittigen 35 FPS spielen kann, auf meinem altem, kultigen Pentium 4 und der guten, riesigen 21' brownschen Röhre
> 
> Naja, 10km haben sie noch immer ISDN als schnellste Verbindung


 
Ja wie gesagt, wenn es mal flächendeckend VDSL gibt, dann kommt sowas. Aber vorher bleibts wohl bei Diensten wie Steam oder Origin oder die Spiele werden eben über den Retailmarkt vertrieben. Die wollen sich doch keine Kunden entgehen lassen


----------



## fire2002de (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Standing Ovation´s !


----------



## bofferbrauer (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Es sind nämlich nur *36 Prozent Umsatzeinbußen*


 
NUR ist gut 

Auch 36% sind schon recht heftig


----------



## plaGGy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

36% reicht idR locker aus, um ein Unternehmen tief in die roten Zahlen zu stürzen, mal zumindestens für das laufende und kommende Geschäftsjahr. Vor allem bei Produkten, die sowieso mit knapper Marge kalkuliert werden, wie es bei Spielen oft der Fall ist.


----------



## Kabelgott (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Also, ich persönlich bin auch der Meinung, dass sie an diesem Umsatzeinbruch selbst schuld sind. Welcher Spieler will schon nur spielen, wenn die Fail-Server von Ubisoft mal funktionieren? Richtig, gar keiner. Also kauft sich auch keiner mehr die Spiele, was ich als Protestaktion auch für sehr gut halte. Na gut, ein paar Programmierer verlieren vielleicht ihren Job, aber normalerweise solle man in so einem Beruf probremlos einen neuen finden.
Ich hoffe auch, dass Battlefield 3 sich nicht gut verkauft, wenn die bei ihrer "Ich spioniere deinen Computer aus" Taktik bleiben.


----------



## Dynamitarde (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> NUR ist gut
> 
> Auch 36% sind schon recht heftig


Stimmt.Aber 90% sind absoluter schwachsinn


----------



## Gadteman (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Nun, es wird sicherlich eine Art Zeichen gesetzt haben, nur jetzt zu jubeln oder gar zu hoffen das dies bei den Publishern jetzt eine Welle der "Zurückrüstung" geben wird, Fehlanzeige. Der Fokus wird dann sicherlich mehr auf die Konsolen gelegt werden und wird uns, wenn überhaupt, weiterhin mit mieserablen Portierungen versorgen am PC.


----------



## Rollora (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Ich habs ******* auf den Punkte gebracht in meiner News, war auch noch früh: es geht schlichtweg darum: man erhoffte sich durch DRM  HÖHERE (!) Verkäufe,stattdessen verkauft man jetzt 10x weniger. Einfach nur spitze ^^


Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt, wenn es mal flächendeckend  VDSL gibt, dann kommt sowas. Aber vorher bleibts wohl bei Diensten wie  Steam oder Origin oder die Spiele werden eben über den Retailmarkt  vertrieben. Die wollen sich doch keine Kunden entgehen lassen


 Flächendeckend VDSL wirds LEIDER nie geben, denn am Land VDSL anzubieten zahlt sich kaum aus.
Und es wohnen schließlich noch verdammt viele Menschen am Land, schließlich ist das Grün der Natru, das Leben nahe am Wald mit zutraulichen Tieren einfach schöner als in der Stadt. Hätte ich kein Haus am Land, würde ich mir extra NOCHMAL eins bauen 
Dafür ist unser Inet nicht besonders ^^. Aber das ist mir bei den Preisen auch egal, wenn ich mal für Internet, Telefon, SMS,Handy usw (alles FLAT) 5€ im Monat zahle ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ich habs ******* auf den Punkte gebracht in meiner News, war auch noch früh: es geht schlichtweg darum: man erhoffte sich durch DRM  HÖHERE (!) Verkäufe,stattdessen verkauft man jetzt 10x weniger. Einfach nur spitze ^^


 
Ist dann ja genau das Gegenteil von dem, was du gedacht hast. 

Aber welcher bekloppte Analyst denkt, dass die Verkäufe in dem Maße steigen? 
Und wer glaubt dem das?


----------



## Rollora (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist dann ja genau das Gegenteil von dem, was du gedacht hast.
> 
> Aber welcher bekloppte Analyst denkt, dass die Verkäufe in dem Maße steigen?
> Und wer glaubt dem das?


Wo ist das das Gegenteil? Das hab ich doch eh so geschrieben, nur nicht so primitiv einfach.... 


McClaine schrieb:


> super User News und super News.
> aber 90% sind schon sehr unrealistisch... ich denke es bewegt sich im Rahmen von 20-50%


Das ist ja nicht meine Theorie sondern deren Angabe 
 Warum Spekulieren wenn es Zahlen gibt?


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Außerdem frage ich mich woher die Zahl stammt


 Dazu müsste man nur die Quelle Lesen...


Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Es sind nämlich nur *36 Prozent Umsatzeinbußen*


 Die Zahlen sind ja nicht von mir. Quelle für deine Zahlen?
Edit: ah sorry habs erst jetzt gesehen http://spiele.t-online.de/spiel-publisher-ubisoft-quartalsumsatz-gesunken/id_48205258/index
Du hast meinen Artikel nicht richtig gelesen, es sind nicht deine genannten 36 Prozent, die Beziehen sich auf das VORJAHR, und diese News bezieht sich auf die EINFÜHRUNG DER NEUEN DRM METHODEN.
Bitte nicht verwechseln.
Es sind also DEUTLICH MEHR ALS 36 %, eventuell stimmen die 90% ja doch


----------



## Borkenkaefer (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Geringerer Umsatz durch übertriebenen DRM find ich gut.
Hab selbst auch keine Ubisoft Spiele mit dem DRM gekauft.


----------



## Destination2202 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Früher war ich immer der Meinung "Online Zang ist mir doch total egal, ich bin eh immer im Netz..."...diese Einstellung änderte sich, als ich Zur Bundeswehr kam...besser gesagt auf ein Schiff bei der Deutschen Marine.
6-12 Wochen Seefahrt (oder halt Zeit ohne deutschen Hafen) waren keine Seltenheit, also war es schlichtweg UNMÖGLICH online zu gehen (auf See ist es für die Besatzung eh nicht möglich und wer verbringt die kostbare Zeit im Auslandshafen mit Zocken im Internetcafe?!). Da ist mir sowas wie der Onlinezang wirklich unangenehm aufgefallen...in 10-15 Jahren könnte man sowas durchaus ohne größere Probleme bringen. Wenn das Breitbandinternet überall ausreichend ausgebaut ist, ebenso wie LTE (oder was auch immer da noch kommt) und jeder Laptop auch permanent online sein kann (außer auf See  ). Aber in der heutigen Zeit: Nicht wirklich nutzerfreundlich.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Es sind nämlich nur *36 Prozent Umsatzeinbußen*





Cook2211 schrieb:


> Außerdem frage ich mich woher die Zahl stammt


 


Rollora schrieb:


> Dazu müsste man nur die Quelle Lesen...



Er hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Quelle für seine 36% genannt....




Rollora schrieb:


> Es sind also DEUTLICH MEHR ALS 36 %, eventuell stimmen die 90% ja doch


 
Wie sollen die denn bitte stimmen? Das hieße ja auch das die Konsolenverkäufe bei Ubi extrem eingebrochen sind, und das ist einfach nicht der Fall. Und nur der PC macht mit Sicherheit nicht 90% von Ubisofts Umsatz aus.


----------



## plaGGy (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Wenn dann könnten es 90% des PC-Absatzes sein, das müsste dann durchaus auch 36% des Gesamtmarktes betreffen, aber das sind reine Spekulationen.
Ich bin nur überzeugt davon, das jede Aussage zu "DRM ist ein Erfolg" eine glatte Lüge ist.
DRM kann kein Erfolg gewesen sein. Da selbst hartgesottene Ubisoft-Fans, die ich kenne, sich SPiele nichtmehr gekauft haben, als der ganze Online-Kram begonnen hatte. Lieber auf alternativem Weg besorgen.
Aber wie gesagt, 90% des Gesamtumsatzes würde bedeuten, das Ubisoft dieses Jahr den Laden dicht macht.
Und das wäre dann doch auch schlimm, so sehr ich ihnen einen Misserfolg mit DRM wünsche, wäre es ein schlechtes iOmen für PC-Gamer!


----------



## DaStash (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

*@Themenstarter*
Wo aber steht der von Dir aufgestellte Zusammenhang in deinen Quellen das:

a) 90% Umsatzeinbuße gemeint sind und 
b) Diese dann auf DRM zurückzuführen sind. Ich kanns nicht finden.

Darüber hinaus wird ja ein paar Quellen weiter, in der Originalmeldung davon gesprochen, dass sich die 90% auf die Kopierproblematik beziehen. Siehe hier:
"It's impossible to know how bad piracy is," agrees Michael Pachter, Wedbush Morgan analyst, "but it's pretty bad. [Clarification - *Michael Pachter heard from Ubisoft that piracy rates were as high as 90 per cent per title.]"* 

Hier kommen die 90% her und der in der News hergestellte zusammenhang läßt sich nicht daraus ableiten.
Die 90% beziffern die Quote für die illegale Nutzung pro Titel.


MfG


----------



## DarkMo (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

aha, und morgen kommt der weihnachtsmann xD sry, aber das stimmt nie im leben. soviele zocker gibts ja garnich auf der welt


----------



## Lockdown (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Naja wenn eine Sparte (PC) der sowieso nur ca 1 % ausmacht um 90% einbricht, dann ist das für Ubisoft ein feuchter Furz aus globaler Umsatz und Gewinnsicht. 

Von daher werden die nen Teufel tun und da was ändern.

Also bitte schreibt nicht "90% Umsatzeinbußen" sondern "PC Sparte um 90% bei Ubisoft geschrumpft".


Was mich wirklich erstaunt ist, dass die PS3 allein ca 20mal so viel verkauft wird wie für den PC.
Klar, dass Konsolen beliebter sind, aber so krass !? Da darf man ja froh sein, dass das Spiel überhaupt auf PC kommt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Das liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass viele AC lieber mit Gamepad spielen und wenn das schon auf der PS3 vorhanden ist, wird es auch dort gespielt. 

Man könnte es auch auf dem PC verwenden, aber so weit denkt dann keiner.


----------



## Cyrixfive (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Lockdown schrieb:


> Was mich wirklich erstaunt ist, dass die PS3 allein ca 20mal so viel verkauft wird wie für den PC.
> Klar, dass Konsolen beliebter sind, aber so krass !? Da darf man ja froh sein, dass das Spiel überhaupt auf PC kommt.



Das liegt aber daran, dass Du das Spiel auf der PS3 schwerer kopieren kannst als bei der XBox360 oder eben PC.
Alleine daran zeigt sich doch wie weit verbreitet Raubkopien sind auf den beiden Plattformen sind. Wenn du mal davon ausgehst, dass PS3 und XBox360 weltweit ungefähr gleich verteilt sind (um ein paar Prozentpunkte hier und da streiten wir mal nicht) bekommt man eine Ahnung davon wie viele Raubkopierer es gibt.

Die Frage, die man sich gemeinsam mal stellen könnte ist doch: Wie könnte ein effektiver Kopierschutz aussehen, der einen nicht ausspäht, aber dennoch diese Raubkopierer endlich verhungern lässt. Jeder der behauptet, dass es gar nicht so viele Raubkopierer gibt und die ehrlichen Käufer bei jedem Titel überwiegen hat glaube ne echt fiese rosa-rote Brille auf.

Bis jetzt sind doch nur Hardwarelösungen akzeptiert, oder? Sony setze bei der PS3 auf damals sündhaft teure Blurays, Sega mit der Dreamcast gar auf ein eigenes Format - Nintendo hat die Cartridges künstlich lange am Leben gehalten - aber wie löst man das Problem bei einem PC?

Ich denke wer eine gute Idee dafür hat, darf es sich auch rausnehmen, die Versuche der Publisher Raubkopien via DRM einzudämmen, zu kritisieren.
Ich denke DRM oder ähnliche Methoden sind immer noch erträglicher als der pure Stream eines Bildes - denn darauf wird es im Zweifel hinaus laufen, wenn man das nicht in den Griff bekommt - das könnte man ja dann kontrollieren....


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Die Cartridges wurden aber auch in Masse kopiert, allerdings in Asien.


----------



## plaGGy (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Cyrixfive schrieb:


> Ich denke wer eine gute Idee dafür hat, darf es sich auch rausnehmen, die Versuche der Publisher Raubkopien via DRM einzudämmen, zu kritisieren.
> Ich denke DRM oder ähnliche Methoden sind immer noch erträglicher als der pure Stream eines Bildes - denn darauf wird es im Zweifel hinaus laufen, wenn man das nicht in den Griff bekommt - das könnte man ja dann kontrollieren....



Weiß ja nicht wo du lebst, aber das wird so schnell nicht kommen. ich glaube dem ganzen HokusPokus nicht den Onlive verbreitet.
Da gibts gute Artikel zu, die jeden einzelnen Punkt auseinandernehmen, den der CEO anführt, nicht zuletzt das man die Rechenleistung der Nasa mit jener der NSA und CIA vereinen müsste um das massenmarkttauglich zu machen. Und das für 3,99 pro Spieler?
WoW läuft auf deinem eignene PC, für 10€ im Monat und hat schon massive Serverausmaße, bei nicht gerade HD-Grafik.

Du kannst das nicht eindämmen mit der Raubkopie, wenn du die Leute nicht fassen kannst, also wäre das der einzige Weg. Aber der ist eben nicht möglich, also macht es keinen Sinn, sich das wenige Geschäft noch mit hinrissigen DRM-Sachen kaputtzumachen, die auch noch Milliarden in der Entwicklung kosten...


----------



## DarkMo (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

zumal wieso so einen aufwand, wenn der pc markt doch im vergleich eh vernachlässigbar is? lieber auf kopierschutz/drm verzichten und das game nen 10er billiger machen. raubkopierer bekommens so oder so und die ehrlichen käufer werden nich bestraft sondern ma bissl belohnt.


----------



## KrHome (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



DaStash schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus wird ja ein paar Quellen weiter, in der Originalmeldung davon gesprochen, dass sich die 90% auf die Kopierproblematik beziehen. Siehe hier:
> "It's impossible to know how bad piracy is," agrees Michael Pachter, Wedbush Morgan analyst, "but it's pretty bad. [Clarification - *Michael Pachter heard from Ubisoft that piracy rates were as high as 90 per cent per title.]"*
> 
> Hier kommen die 90% her und der in der News hergestellte zusammenhang läßt sich nicht daraus ableiten.


In der Quelle fallen zwei Aussagen von Pachter, der sich auf Ubisoft bezieht:

Michael Pachter: "Ubisoft told me that their PC game sales are down 90 per cent without a corresponding lift in console sales."  >>> heißt eindeutig 90% Verkaufsrückgang der PC Verkäufe
Michael Pachter: heard from Ubisoft that piracy rates were as high as 90 per cent per title. >>> liefert den Grund für DRM, nämlich weil 90% kopiert wurden, ist also vollkommen unabhängig von Aussage 1

Du musst den Kontext des Artikels beachten. Darin geht es um Raubkopien und DRM generell und nicht nur um Ubisofts Geschäftsjahr.


----------



## Deimos (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

@Cyrixfive

Toller Beitrag, sehe ich ähnlich - auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass es mir als Kunden freisteht, die bisherigen Systeme zu kritisieren, egal ob ich jetzt einen besseren Vorschlag habe oder nicht. Ich bin Kunde, ich bin König, der Schutz ihres Produktes darf nicht zu meinen Lasten gehen. Punkt.

Das Problem ist, dass der PC als modulare Plattform ungleich schwieriger zu schützen ist. Online-Aktivierung bei Installation (natürlich mit telefonischer Alternative, sofern kein Internet vorhanden) empfinde ich als akzeptabel und ist zumindest ein gewisser Schutz.
Etwas 100%ig Sicheres wird es ohnehin geben; von der Illusion können wir uns verabschieden.


----------



## DaStash (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



KrHome schrieb:


> In der Quelle fallen zwei Aussagen von Pachter, der sich auf Ubisoft bezieht:
> 
> Michael Pachter: "Ubisoft told me that their PC game sales are down 90 per cent without a corresponding lift in console sales." >>> heißt eindeutig 90% Verkaufsrückgang der PC Verkäufe
> Michael Pachter: heard from Ubisoft that piracy rates were as high as 90 per cent per title. >>> liefert den Grund für DRM, nämlich weil 90% kopiert wurden, ist also vollkommen unabhängig von Aussage 1
> ...


Woher entnimmst du bitte aus dem Text das die 90% illegal use auf das DRM zurückgeführt wird?
In der News-Headline wird dieser Zusammenhang hergestellt aber in keiner der Quellen gibt es einen Bezug dazu. Wo finde ich diesen?

MfG


----------



## KrHome (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Cyrixfive schrieb:


> Ich denke wer eine gute Idee dafür hat, darf es sich auch rausnehmen, die Versuche der Publisher Raubkopien via DRM einzudämmen, zu kritisieren.


Das Recht darf sich grundsätzlich JEDER herausnehmen, der für das Produkt bezahlt. Ich glaube es hakt langsam. 



> Ich denke DRM oder ähnliche Methoden sind immer noch erträglicher als der pure Stream eines Bildes - denn darauf wird es im Zweifel hinaus laufen, wenn man das nicht in den Griff bekommt - das könnte man ja dann kontrollieren....


DRM ist in erster Linie eine Salamitaktik in Bezug auf die Umstellung auf Digitaldistribution (kein Einzelhandel, kein Gebrauchtmarkt). Online Aktivierung ist nicht sicherer als ein DVD Check und war anfangs nicht akzeptiert. Stück für Stück hat man das geändert. Der nächste Schritt ist der komplette Verzicht auf physische Speichermedien.



DaStash schrieb:


> Woher entnimmst du bitte aus dem Text das die 90% illegal use auf das DRM zurückgeführt wird?


Wen interessiert das? Ubisoft hat laut Analyst, der sich auf interne Quellen bezieht, 90% weniger PC Spiele seit DRM Einführung verkauft. Mehr muss ich nicht wissen. Ob da noch paar Konsolenabwanderer und ein paar die ihr Hobby an den Nagel gehängt haben oder zu schlechte Spiele mit reinspielen, juckt mich nicht.


----------



## DaStash (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



KrHome schrieb:


> Wen interessiert das? Ubisoft hat laut Analyst, der sich auf interne Quellen bezieht, 90% weniger PC Spiele seit DRM Einführung verkauft. Mehr muss ich nicht wissen. Ob da noch paar Konsolenabwanderer und ein paar die ihr Hobby an den Nagel gehängt haben oder zu schlechte Spiele mit reinspielen, juckt mich nicht.


Mich, schliesslich stellt diese Behauptung die hier geführte Diskussiongrundlage dar und ist eigentlich nichts mehr als eine Annahme.

MfG


----------



## alexcologne (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Hi,


finde den DRM auch mist und kaufe deshalb auch keine Ubi Spiele zur Zeit mehr.

Aber was ich mich Frage ist wo ihr die Zahlen herbekommt weil auf der Investor seite der Ubigroup gibt es noch keine Presse Zahlen zu Halbjahr1 bzw Quartal 2! Es gibt zwar einen Umsatzrückgang von 35% im ersten Quartal wobei der PC Anteil aber von 7% 2010 auf 11 % 2011 gestiegen ist. Bedeutet das der PC Absatz mehr oder weniger konstant ist und nur bei den anderen Platformen einen Umsatzrückgang gab. Ärger hin oder her es gibt immer noch zu viele Spieler am PC die sich die Produkte von Ubisoft Kaufen. Hier mal die Werte zumindest von Quartal 1 von 2010 und 2011 auf Umsatzebene nur PC:

*Quartal 1*
*2010: 7% von 161 Mio  ca. 11,27Mio*
*2011 11% von 103 Mio  ca. 11,33 Mio*

Grüße 

PS: Für alle die sich für Umsatz etc von Ubi Informieren möchten hier der Link:
Results and sales=


----------



## DaStash (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



alexcologne schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> finde den DRM auch mist und kaufe deshalb auch keine Ubi Spiele zur Zeit mehr.
> ...


Das frage ich mich auch, genauso wie der angebliche Zusammenhang von DRM und den Zahlen. Geht nicht aus einer Quelle hervor.

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

du lamentierst doch jetz auch nur herum, weil du keine argumente mehr hast oder? ^^ nich böse nehmen, aber wofür is denn ne anti diebstahl einrichtung sonst gut als um diebstähle zu verhindern? drm exitiert halt wegen raubkopierern. wo muss man denn da was beweisen? und krhome hat ja irgendwo recht. ob drm nu wegen raubkopierern eingeführt wurde oder nich (weshalb denn dann eigentlich? ^^), wenn der umsatz so derbe einbricht, is das ein zeichen - egal wie. die leute wollen diesen rotz ned. un enn ubisoft ganz un gar deswegen untergehen sollte... mein gott, ******** für die leute ohne job (wobei die sicher auch gern von anderen aufgenommen werden), aber die gesamte branche ändert dann vllt endlich mal wieder die richtung.

meine meinung is wie gesagt: egal wie viele oder weniger, wie schlimm oder unwesentlich die raubkopierer sin - da wird kein drm gegen helfen. 20 jahre spiele entwicklung und keine gewinne (un wenn nur kurzzeitige) in dieser hinsicht. das is sturheit im besten falle, aber wohl eher nur nen billiges argument um überwachungs/datensammel software installieren zu können. irgendwas muss für die doch bei sonem rotz rausspringen, wenn sie sich da so reinverbeissen.


----------



## KrHome (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mich, schliesslich stellt diese Behauptung die hier geführte Diskussiongrundlage dar und ist eigentlich nichts mehr als eine Annahme.


 Ich weiß nicht wie die anderen hier das sehen, aber ich kann die Zahlen entsprechend einordnen, nämlich dass sie nicht offiziell und damit eventuell falsch sind. Da wir es hier aber mit einer Quelle zu tun haben, die einen Ruf zu verlieren hat, gebe ich ihnen ein gewisses Gewicht.

Deine Ansichten zum Thema DRM haben sich hier über die Jahre manifestiert. Ich weiß, dass du frühestens dann Ruhe gibst, wenn der Ubisoft CEO mittels Live-Schalte den Ursache-Wirkung-Zusammenhang bestätigt. Da das aber nicht passieren wird, da es unternehmenspolitisch gesehen totaler Schwachsinn wäre, kommen wir hier eh auf keinen Konsens.


----------



## DaStash (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

1.) Ich lamentiere nicht sondern verweise lediglich darauf das der hier konstruierte Zusammenhang nirgends aus den Quellen hervorgeht. Alexcologne hat das ja auch aufgezeigt.
2.) Ich sage nirgends das DRM nicht gegen Kopierer ist?!?
3.) Umsatzeinbrüche könne viele Ursachen haben.



KrHome schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie die anderen hier das sehen, aber ich kann die Zahlen entsprechend einordnen, nämlich dass sie nicht offiziell und damit eventuell falsch sind. Da wir es hier aber mit einer Quelle zu tun haben, die einen Ruf zu verlieren hat, gebe ich ihnen ein gewisses Gewicht.
> 
> Deine Ansichten zum Thema DRM haben sich hier über die Jahre manifestiert. Ich weiß, dass du frühestens dann Ruhe gibst, wenn der Ubisoft CEO mittels Live-Schalte den Ursache-Wirkung-Zusammenhang bestätigt. Da das aber nicht passieren wird, da es unternehmenspolitisch gesehen totaler Schwachsinn wäre, kommen wir hier eh auf keinen Konsens.


Die angegebenen Quellen sind Spekulanten-Spekulationen. Wie wäre es wenn ihr die Zahlen von axelcologne als Grundlage für eine Bewertung nehmt? 
Ansonsten siehe oben.

p.s.: Welche DRM Einstellung meinst du bitte?


MfG


----------



## Dynamitarde (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Er hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Quelle für seine 36% genannt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ja klar hab Ich, mußt nur meine Beiträge richtig durchlesen
Hier für dich nochmal :http://spiele.t-online.de/spiel-publisher-ubisoft-quartalsumsatz-gesunken/id_48205258/index


----------



## alexcologne (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

@Dynamitrade!

Ja und das sind die Zahlen die vom Quartal 1 2011 sind und da ist der PC Markt gleich geblieben dort gab es keinen Umsatzrückgang.

Hier noch mal die Zahlen aus dem Bericht Q1 in ca. Werten für den PC.

*Quartal 1 (Only PC)
2010: 7% von 161 GesamtUmsatz (alle Bereiche) Mio ca. 11,27Mio(nur PC)*
*2011 11% von 103 Mio (alle Bereiche) ca. 11,33 Mio (nur PC)*



Anbei auch der Link zur Ubi Gruppe mit allen Zahlen:
Results and sales

So lange die Zahlen so sind wird Ubi bestimmt nicht Umdenken wenn es nicht weitere Gründe gibt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



DarkMo schrieb:


> du lamentierst doch jetz auch nur herum, weil du keine argumente mehr hast oder? ^^ nich böse nehmen, aber wofür is denn ne anti diebstahl einrichtung sonst gut als um diebstähle zu verhindern?


 Verhindern tut DRM gar nichts, das ist ja das Problem. DRM ist nur für 2 Dinge gut: Den Gebrauchtmarkt abtöten (kann man jetzt kritisch sehen wenn man Spiele gebraucht kauft/verkauft, mir als Sammler ists egal), sowie den tatsächlichen Kunden ärgern, Diebstahl wird da in keinster Weise verhindert.


Mal im Ernst: Wer hat hier in den letzten Jahren mal versucht eine Gamedisc ins Laufwerk zu schieben und diese mit dem Brennprogramm seiner Wahl zu duplizieren?! Wohl kaum einer, der Weg der ruchlosen Gratisspieler führt in die Weiten des Netzes, wo eine simple Google-Suche (die grösste Warez-Suchmaschine der Welt btw) bereits zu Ergebnissen führt. Die gecrackten Versionen sind DRM-befreit und für gewöhnlich komfortabler in Betrieb zu nehmen als so manches verdongeltes Game aus dem Laden (mein letztes Retail-Spiel war GTA IV .... 1 Stunde Installation, inkl. 2 Zusatzprogrammen und Registrierungen - wtf?), vom ursprünglichen DRM bekommen Schwarzzocker also de facto nichts, aber auch GAR NICHTS mit, wirklich rumärgern müssen sich mit DRM nur die darunter leidenden, zahlenden Kunden die dadurch gegängelt werden, sowie die Cracker-Gruppen die das DRM kurz vor/nach Release entfernen und eine "saubere" Kopie des Spiels ins Netz stellen. Und dies ist bisher noch immer passiert, es liegt in der Natur eines Kopierschutzes das er nicht unknackbar ist, so lange da noch irgendwer auf die Daten an sich (zahlende Spieler) zugreifen können soll wird es auch 'nen Weg geben die Systeme auszuhebeln, Ubisofts Versuch mit dem streamen wichtiger Spiele-Trigger von deren Servern war durchaus nett, aber sobald der Datenverkehr mal entschlüsselt ist kann dieser in einer gecrackten Kopie emuliert werden und gut ist. Da es ungleich mehr Cracker als KS-Progger gibt (und erstere für gewöhnlich über mehr Skill verfügen) ist es eine schiere Unmöglichkeit einen perfekten Schutz zu entwicklen der immer hält, was soll das Drama also?


DRM hat primär noch eine Alibi-Funktion für die Aktionäre - "Ja, wir versuchen das SPiel ja vor Raubkopierern zu schützen ....", wer aber ein bisschen Ahnung davon hat der weiss, dass das Wunschträumerei ist, bleibt unterm Strich noch die Gängelung tatsächlicher Kunden, inkl. des lukrativen Austrocknens des Gebrauchtmarktes, und alleine das ist den Aufwand wohl schon wert, denn an und für sich rechnet sich der Schutz als solcher schlicht nicht, das ist rausgeschmissenes Geld das besser in die Entwicklung gesteckt hätte werden sollen.



Ich selber hab nicht mal was gegen DRM, so lange es nicht Überhand nimmt und zu tief ins System eingreift (mir hat eine ältere Starforce-Version meines Retails-SpellForce 2 mal Vista fast zerschossen ...), daher bin ich persönlich auch ein grosser Fan von Steam, da hier mildes DRM mit Service für den Spieler verbunden wird, aber das ist 'ne andere Geschichte .... unterm Strich bleibt, dass überzogenes DRM eher kontraproduktiv ist, da es verärgerte Spieler eher noch in die Hände der Cracker treibt, da dort einfach weniger Stress auf einen wartet, und das für lau. Nicht das ist das unterstütze oder gar selber betreibe, ich kaufe alle meine Spiele (klickt mal auf den Link in meiner Siggi : P) da ich die Arbeit der Entwickler damit wertschätze, aber ich kann verstehen, warum Spieler in die Illegalität abwandern ..... so nicht Ubi & Konsorten, so nicht ...


----------



## Dynamitarde (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Verhindern tut DRM gar nichts, das ist ja das Problem. DRM ist nur für 2 Dinge gut: Den Gebrauchtmarkt abtöten (kann man jetzt kritisch sehen wenn man Spiele gebraucht kauft/verkauft, mir als Sammler ists egal), sowie den tatsächlichen Kunden ärgern, Diebstahl wird da in keinster Weise verhindert.
> 
> 
> Mal im Ernst: Wer hat hier in den letzten Jahren mal versucht eine Gamedisc ins Laufwerk zu schieben und diese mit dem Brennprogramm seiner Wahl zu duplizieren?! Wohl kaum einer, der Weg der ruchlosen Gratisspieler führt in die Weiten des Netzes, wo eine simple Google-Suche (die grösste Warez-Suchmaschine der Welt btw) bereits zu Ergebnissen führt. Die gecrackten Versionen sind DRM-befreit und für gewöhnlich komfortabler in Betrieb zu nehmen als so manches verdongeltes Game aus dem Laden (mein letztes Retail-Spiel war GTA IV .... 1 Stunde Installation, inkl. 2 Zusatzprogrammen und Registrierungen - wtf?), vom ursprünglichen DRM bekommen Schwarzzocker also de facto nichts, aber auch GAR NICHTS mit, wirklich rumärgern müssen sich mit DRM nur die darunter leidenden, zahlenden Kunden die dadurch gegängelt werden, sowie die Cracker-Gruppen die das DRM kurz vor/nach Release entfernen und eine "saubere" Kopie des Spiels ins Netz stellen. Und dies ist bisher noch immer passiert, es liegt in der Natur eines Kopierschutzes das er nicht unknackbar ist, so lange da noch irgendwer auf die Daten an sich (zahlende Spieler) zugreifen können soll wird es auchen Weg geben die Systeme auszuhebeln, Ubisofts Versuch mit dem streamen wichtiger Spiele-Trigger von deren Servern war durchaus nett, aber sobald der Datenverkehr mal entschlüsselt ist kann dieser in einer gecrackten Kopie emuliert werden und gut ist. Da es ungleich mehr Cracker als KS-Progger gibt (und erster für gewöhnlich über mehr Skill verfügen) ist es eine schieren Unmöglichkeit einen perfekten Schutz zu entwicklen der immer hält, was soll das Drama also?
> ...


Das nenne ich mal ein korrektes* Statement.*
*@alexcologne Danke für deine Antwort*.Habe Ich zur Kenntnis genommen


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Ja klar hab Ich, mußt nur meine Beiträge richtig durchlesen



Ja gut, bei zu dem Zeitpunkt 17 Seiten und 165 Posts kann man so was ja schon mal überlesen


----------



## Rollora (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie sollen die denn bitte stimmen? Das hieße ja auch das die Konsolenverkäufe bei Ubi extrem eingebrochen sind, und das ist einfach nicht der Fall. Und nur der PC macht mit Sicherheit nicht 90% von Ubisofts Umsatz aus.


Alter... was redest du? Kannst du bitte mal richtig lesen? Abgesehen davon steht relativ am Anfang, dass es sich um eine aus einer Meinung ("Opinion") abgeleiteten News handelt. Auch da könnte man also genauer lesen...
Es geht doch nicht um 90% vom Gesamtumsatz, sondern nur von PC Titeln...


KrHome schrieb:


> In der Quelle fallen zwei Aussagen von Pachter, der sich auf Ubisoft bezieht:
> 
> Michael  Pachter: "Ubisoft told me that their PC game sales are down 90 per cent  without a corresponding lift in console sales."  >>> heißt  eindeutig 90% Verkaufsrückgang der PC Verkäufe
> Michael Pachter: heard  from Ubisoft that piracy rates were as high as 90 per cent per title.  >>> liefert den Grund für DRM, nämlich weil 90% kopiert wurden,  ist also vollkommen unabhängig von Aussage 1
> ...


 juhu endlich einer der auch lesen kann


----------



## DaStash (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Rollora schrieb:


> Alter... was redest du? Kannst du bitte mal richtig lesen? Abgesehen davon steht relativ am Anfang, dass es sich um eine aus einer Meinung ("Opinion") abgeleiteten News handelt. Auch da könnte man also genauer lesen...
> Es geht doch nicht um 90% vom Gesamtumsatz, sondern nur von PC Titeln...
> 
> juhu endlich einer der auch lesen kann


 Dennoch erschließt sich daraus nicht, dass DRM verursachend ist. Weder deine Quellen noch die Logik lassen diesen Rückschluss, wie in der News behauptet, zu, schliesslich gäbe es noch genug andere Gründe warum Umsatzeinbruch statt findet(innovationslose Spiele, verbuggte Software, schlechte PR, stagnierende Absatzzahlen in der Branche, steigende Produktionskosten). Und korrigierende Quellen wie die von alexcologne, welche mehr als eindeutig die 90% wiederlegen, ignoriert ihr dabei.

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Rollora schrieb:


> Alter... was redest du? Kannst du bitte mal richtig lesen? Abgesehen davon steht relativ am Anfang, dass es sich um eine aus einer Meinung ("Opinion") abgeleiteten News handelt. Auch da könnte man also genauer lesen...
> Es geht doch nicht um 90% vom Gesamtumsatz, sondern nur von PC Titeln...



Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass diese "news" unter dem Strich nicht auf Fakten basiert, sondern letztlich nur aus spekulativem Analysten-Gequatsche, und darauf aufbauenden (Fehl-)Interpretationen besteht.


----------



## Blackiwid (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das Raubkopien einen positiven Effekt haben sehe ich anders als würden die meisten die die Raubkopien als Demo sehen sich tatsächlich das Spiel kaufen das muss man erstmal beweisen. Wenn man etwas umsonst bekommt was man gut findet, gibt es keinen Grund dafür Geld zu bezahlen so denkt der Mensch nunmal. Es gibt genug Leute in meinem Umfeld die kaufen garnichts weil sie es umsonst bekommen und diese meinen ich hab nen Vogel da ich mir die Spiele kaufe.



Ja klar beweise gibt es keine, es gibt wie gesagt 1-2 Studien die das Ergebnis haben speziel bei Musik scheint diese in Studien ähh "bewiesen" worden sein, sofern man Studien als Beweis anerkennt.

ABER du machst einen Fehler, es müssen sich nicht die meisten Raubkopierer wirklich das Spiel kaufen damit die Umsätze höher sind wie heute, das würde ja bedeuten das sich genau so viele Leute das Spiel kaufen wenn sie es nicht kopieren können, das ist natürlich klar eindeutig nicht der Fall.

Wenn sich jetzt also mal angenommen 10x so viel Leute das Spiel kopieren wie es kaufen, dabei jeweils sie 2 Leuten davon erzählen bzw diese es mal bei Ihnen anspielen oder zuschauen. Wenn jetzt also nur 1/10 von den Kopierern sich das Spiel kaufen und 1/10 von den Leuten die es bei ihnen gesehen haben, hat man schon 3x mehr käufer wie bisher. Das ist ein Effekt.

Der 2. Effekt ist der jetzt gibt es ehrliche Kunden wie du, die kaufen sich so ein Spiel, nun ist aber ein agressiver Kopierschutz darauf, sie bekommen stress, Server sind öfters nicht erreichbar das spiel kann nicht gespielt werden, oder Windows macht Probleme es kommt zu anderen Softwareproblemen, das spiel lässt sich nicht mehr sauber deinstallieren, sie werden gezwungen werbung anzuschauen etc etc. Ein Teil der Kunden wird sich das nicht bieten lassen und sich sagen von der Firma kauf ich nie wieder ein Spiel.

Das beweisen oder klare Zahlen dazu nennen kann ich natürlich nicht, aber das starke kopierschutzfunktionen, die ja meistens eh trotzdem umgangen werden, aber die erlichen Kunden oft mehr einschränken mit irgendwelchen Problemen, bei der Raubkopie sind die Probleme ja oft weg gepatcht, muss daher sich nicht positiv auf Verkaufszahlen auswirken.

Und wenn die Umsätze seit einführung um 90% zurück gingen, ist das kein Beweiß aber ein starkes Indiz, das diese Zusammenhänge so sind.



DaStash schrieb:


> Dennoch erschließt sich daraus nicht, dass DRM verursachend ist. Weder deine Quellen noch die Logik lassen diesen Rückschluss, wie in der News behauptet, zu, schliesslich gäbe es noch genug andere Gründe warum Umsatzeinbruch statt findet(innovationslose Spiele, verbuggte Software, schlechte PR, stagnierende Absatzzahlen in der Branche, steigende Produktionskosten). Und korrigierende Quellen wie die von alexcologne, welche mehr als eindeutig die 90% wiederlegen, ignoriert ihr dabei.
> 
> MfG


 
Das mit den 90% weiß ich nicht, hab das dem News-ersteller mal geklaubt, aber ja du hast Recht es gibt keinen Beweiß, aber es ist ein Indiz, das ist doch schon was


----------



## Systemcrash (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden*

Woher kommen diese Zahlen? Ich meine, vor ein paar Wochen gelesen zu haben das DRM für Ubisoft ein voller Erfolg ist (was immer sie darunter verstehen).

Bin auf dem Thema gestoßen wegen der Origin-Sache


----------

